#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-18
<LordDVG> uff pa ovde
<LordDVG> niko nema pravo govora :D
<nemysis> svejedno može da se piše :D
<LordDVG> aha OKe
<LordDVG> svasta da nema nikog od operatora
<promis> Tu su verni botovi
<Atlantic777> :)
<maletaski> ima ovde operatora dosta ali se kriju :D
<Atlantic777> Pošto oće da nas biju.
<Atlantic777> 'oće
<maletaski> :D
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li neko mozda ima iskustva sa Asus Eee netbookom i Ubuntuom?
<Beretta021> neko na forumu ima
<Beretta021> mislim stefaca
<promis> malo pre je neki tip na forumu reko da Lubuntu razbija na 4g
<Milos_SD> treba mi nesto sto ce da zauzme bas malo mesta
<Milos_SD> da ostane barem 1GB slobodnog prostora
<Milos_SD> :)
<promis> koliko imaš?
<promis> ukupno
<Milos_SD> 4GB
<Milos_SD> :)
<promis> pa lubuntu je manji
<Milos_SD> ali koliko je user friendly?
<Milos_SD> netbook nije moj
<Milos_SD> koristice ga sestra burazerove cure
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> dosad je imala winxp
<Milos_SD> ali se smorila vise, virusi itd..
<Milos_SD> ovo sam nasao
<Milos_SD> http://www.leeenux-linux.com/
<promis> 3.9GB
<promis> pardon 2.9gb
<promis> onako, ako joj sve namestiš biće frendli
<Milos_SD> ?
<promis> lubuntu zauzima 2.9gb
<Beretta021> lubuntu je dosta juzer frendli sad
<Beretta021> ;0
<Beretta021> :)
<Milos_SD> hmm... ovaj leeenux zauzima 1.8GB kad se instalira
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> skinucu to, i videcu u vbox-u na sta lici
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> tj. ima screenshots na sajtu
<Milos_SD> :D
<promis> pa deluje simpatično
<Beretta021> :0
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> ruzne ikone
<Beretta021> :P
<Milos_SD> Beretta021, vidim :0
<Milos_SD> :0
<Milos_SD> :)*
<Milos_SD> razmisljam da sredim Ubuntu Natty sa Unity2D
<Milos_SD> da nekako napravim custom instalaciju na USB
<Milos_SD> bez Unity3D i Gnome2
<Milos_SD> bez OpenOffice-a (stavim onaj drugi abi ili kako vec)
<Milos_SD> bez gimpa
<promis> pa idi onda minimal
<promis> pa ga puni lagano
<Milos_SD> da li ima Natty minimal? :D
<Milos_SD> jer za unity2D na mavericku mora ppa
<Milos_SD> :)
<promis> verovatno će biti
<Milos_SD> a Unity2D je extra okruzenje za netbook
<Milos_SD> brzo, stabilno...
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> ma, moze i Maverick...
<Milos_SD> ko ga jebe... ubacim ppa
<Milos_SD> i pici
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> lol
<Milos_SD> 12.7MB
<Milos_SD> hahahha
<Milos_SD> :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-19
<Vozd> iko tu?
<Milos_SD> pozdrav svima
<Milos_SD> da li je pametno da se ne pravi swap particija ? :D
<Milos_SD> nisam je napravo, jer netbook ima samo SSD od 4GB
<Milos_SD> da li sistem moze da radi bez swap-a, sa 512MB rama? :D
<blaeks> hm.. ja sam razmisljao da je sklonim
<blaeks> :D meni jede 8GB
<blaeks> badava
<Milos_SD> ja nisam stavio jer je u pitanju SSD disk
<Milos_SD> e sada... kako ce sistem da radi sa 512MB rama i bez swap-a... nemam pojma...
<blaeks> aha kul
<Milos_SD> i nece moci hibernacija
<Milos_SD> :)
<blaeks> fkors
<blaeks> nego koji si ssd uzo?
<blaeks> ocu ja mozda da investiram
<Milos_SD> ma nisam uzeo ssd
<Milos_SD> nego instaliram 11.04 na Asus Eee 4G surf (4GB SSD) :)
<blaeks> aha kul
<Milos_SD> ali sam morao preko alternate installera, jer onaj graficki nije dao, kao trazi 4.4GB minimum
<Milos_SD> a u stvari zauzme 2.1GB
<blaeks> lak je onda zez
<Milos_SD> jbg-a, morao sam 11.04, najbolje je radio preko LiveUSB-a
<Milos_SD> i to cak sa Unity3D-om :)
<Milos_SD> tj. compiz based Unity
<Milos_SD> :)
<blaeks> reci mi jesi probao distribucije koje su flash based. tj. stavish na flash i nosas svoj setup sa sobom?
<blaeks> e jesmo se upoznali?
<blaeks> mozda?
<Milos_SD> nisam probao, jer netbook nije moj :)
<Milos_SD> receno mi je da instaliram linux na njega i da izbacim sve sto nije potrebno posle instalacije, da bih oslobodio sto vise mesta
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> ne znam da li smo se upoznali...
<blaeks> Atlantic777, jesi bio na nsnd?
<Atlantic777> blaeks: ne, nisam, u gužvi sam, smaraju me u školi :(
<Atlantic777> moram to da sređujem
<Atlantic777> Poz svima!
<Milos_SD> pozdrav Atlantic777
<blaeks> o\
<blaeks> msm o/
<fantastic001> ln svima
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-20
<fantastic001> ima li ovde neko fon sa android  OS-om???
<srele> Da li se nekome desavalo da kad pusti muziku da se ona cuje i na zvucnik i na slusalice ?
<Zuperman_> pozdrav
<Zuperman_> jel neko u mogucnosti da mi pripomogne na cas?
<Zuperman_> na natty 2d
<Zuperman_> sam progurao gnome 3.0
<Zuperman_> preko PPA
<Zuperman_> i video sam, ne radi graficka kako treba
<Zuperman_> onda sam, (mozda pogresno)
<Zuperman_> uradio
<Zuperman_> sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell
<Zuperman_> ne mogu da se logujem ni na classic ubuntu
<Zuperman_> ni na natty 2d
<Zuperman_> a kad pokusam da instaliram novi ubuntu
<Zuperman_> registruje mi stari 2d
<webmasteryoda> a jel ti radi mreza
<Zuperman_> i pita da iskoristi user informacije
<Zuperman_> radi
<Zuperman_> sad sam na live usb
<Zuperman_> inace
<Zuperman_> oborio bih sve, ako mora
<Zuperman_> ali ako ne mora, ja da pitam sta da radim
<Zuperman_> :)
<webmasteryoda> pa jel ti radi mreza tamo u terminalu
<Zuperman_> mislis na recovery?
<webmasteryoda> ako radi onda mozes da probas
<Zuperman_> mislim da ne radi
<Zuperman_> ali reci
<webmasteryoda> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Zuperman_> jok
<Zuperman_> probao
<webmasteryoda> probaj to.... mozda ima u keshu
<Zuperman_> aha
<webmasteryoda> za takve prilike se instalira jos neki window manager
<webmasteryoda> kao recimo openbox
<webmasteryoda> i onda mozes da popravis situaciju iz njega
<Zuperman_> na greskama ucim
<Zuperman_> jbg...
<Zuperman_> :/
<Zuperman_> u sustini, ne znam kako registruje postojeci OS
<Zuperman_> a nece da ga podigne
<Zuperman_> mozda je samo desktop oboren
<Zuperman_> sad cu da proverim, pa ako ne vraticu se :)
<Zuperman_> hvala Yoda
<Zuperman_> let the force be with you
<webmasteryoda> no problem
<webmasteryoda> probaj to sto sam ti rekao..... mozda prodje
<webmasteryoda> ako ne prodje onda se vrati .... mozda neko drugi ima ideju
<webmasteryoda> ja i nisam bas neki strucnjak.... :D
<Zuperman_> :)
<Zuperman_> ok
<Zuperman> pozdrav
<Zuperman> evo promisa :) on uvek zna sta mi je ciniti
<Zuperman> :)
<Beretta021> promis: mozda da ti podignemo hram neki? :)
<promis> rano je
<Beretta021> heheh
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> salim se malo
<promis> nažalost moraću da razočaram "dečicu" kad ne budem prešao na unity ;)
<Beretta021> hahah
<promis> Kao da nisu shvatili da je ključ ubuntua, instaliraš i ništa ne diraš.
<promis> Ja tako radim i sve je perfektno
<alibaba> ipak je po malo živa windows filozofija :-)
<promis> misliš Mac?
<promis> ;)
<alibaba> ne znam za mac, ali ovo me je potsetilo na to
<promis> Šalim se, isto je to. to zaključavanje.
<promis> Skontao sam da Ubuntu nije baš najbolji distro za zezanje
<promis> Ali pošto se lično time ne bavim, meni ne smeta.
<alibaba> pa koliko ja kontam što je stabilno stabilno je a što nije ubi bože
<alibaba> ako ne znaš šta radiš ništa ne može da izadje na dobro
<promis> To da.
<alibaba> to sam par puta okusio
<promis> webmasteryoda: Kako ide "osmatranje neba"?
<webmasteryoda> eheh
<webmasteryoda> danas ne stižem... :)
<webmasteryoda> malo sam se igrao sa compizom
<promis> :D
<webmasteryoda> i uglavnom sam podesio sve
<webmasteryoda> ali mi se čini da pomalo trza, tj. koči
<webmasteryoda> pa sad gledam po xorgu
<webmasteryoda> promis: kako da poslusam tvoje albume na last.fm
<webmasteryoda> krene pa stane
<webmasteryoda> u čemu je kvaka
<promis> moraš da otvoriš ceo album
<promis> pa onda da puštaš pesmu po pesmu
<promis> ovako je samo 30 sec po pesmi
<promis> nisam video opciju da se pusti kao plejlista
<promis> recimo ceo album
<webmasteryoda> ne vredi..... probao sam
<promis> treba da pritisneš ovaj link: play direct
<webmasteryoda> a da.... vidim
<promis> play direct from
<webmasteryoda> izgleda da sada hoće
<promis> hoće tako, samo što to moraš da radiš za svaku pesmu
<webmasteryoda> da... kontam
<promis> neće da pusti sve pesme sa albuma da idu jedna za drugom
<promis> Å¡to je malo trulo, ali verovatno oni imaju razloge za to
<webmasteryoda> naravno da imaju razlog.....
<webmasteryoda> da bi uplatio kredit... :D
<promis> hehe, pa ono, morao bi da se registruješ, da bi mogao da praviš liste
<promis> verovatno je to fora
<webmasteryoda> registrovan sam
<webmasteryoda> ali nemam kredita
<promis> pa ne treba ti kredit za moje pseme
<Beretta021> ln ljudovi
<webmasteryoda> ln mario
<promis> laka noč mali
<Beretta021> mali cccc
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> pa rano ležeš ;)
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> a čini mi se i da si mlađi
<promis> elem, kao što rekoh, mislmi da ti ne treba kredit za moje poseme pošto su beplatne
<webmasteryoda> da.... ide mjuza
<webmasteryoda> dobra je... sviđa mi se
<webmasteryoda> ova prva je odlična
<webmasteryoda> sa albuma summer went wrong
<webmasteryoda> sada ide druga
<promis> started wrong
<webmasteryoda> ah da.... sry
<promis> (spring ended badly, and) summer started wrong ;)
<webmasteryoda> super je što si ubacio ono krckanje na početku druge pesme
<webmasteryoda> vidi se tendencija da muzika zadrži sirov prizvuk
<webmasteryoda> to je ok
<webmasteryoda> waiting...
<webmasteryoda> kako si ti ovo snimao.....
<webmasteryoda> neki studio ili sam
<promis> na računaru
<promis> sam u mom studiju :D
<webmasteryoda> ti si odradio gitaru... to kontam
<webmasteryoda> a ostalo?
<promis> pa sve
<promis> sam
<webmasteryoda> jel imaš instrumente kući
<promis> kao što kažu na klikerima: "nema tuđe ruke" ;)
<webmasteryoda> axxaxaxa
<promis> da imam instrumente
<webmasteryoda> svaka ti čast
<webmasteryoda> odlično je
<promis> kao Å¡to rekoh imam mini studio
<promis> sve Å¡to mi treba, za moje stvari
<webmasteryoda> jedan moj drugar radi nešto slično
<webmasteryoda> samo malo drugačije
<webmasteryoda> to Å¡to on radi je totalna apstrakcija
<webmasteryoda> ali takođe sve sam
<webmasteryoda> sad ću ti poslati link
<webmasteryoda> http://www.last.fm/music/Dichotomy+Engine
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-21
<webmasteryoda> brate ovaj head-hit je i mene zaboleo
<promis> ako pogledaš sliku koju sam stavio na profilu možeš da vidiš posekotinu od udarca iznad obrve ;)
<webmasteryoda> lol
<promis> to sam se slikao kad sam skinuo gazu, još uvek natečen od udarca.
<webmasteryoda> brate Å¡ta si joj rekao kad te tako raspizdila
<promis> ma glavu sam udario slučajno
<promis> u semafor
<promis> nisam gledao gde idem
<webmasteryoda> aaxaxxaxaax...... mislio sam da je i to deo priče
<webmasteryoda> onako direktno
<promis> pa jeste deo priče
<promis> to je jedna od loših stvari koje su mi se desile tog leta
<promis> i nebih udario da nije bilo svega toga...
<Milan> Kada pokusam da pokrenem ./hldsupdatetool.bin izbacuje gresku da taj falj ne postoji
<Milan> a nalazim se u tom folderu gde je taj fajl?
<Beretta021> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-22
<mikisid> dobar jutar
<mikisid> malo se aktivirajte ljudi :D samo cutite :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-23
<nikolam> zdravo svima
<nikolam> Spada li slobodan/otvoreni softver u odrzivi razvoj? Ja mislim da spada: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=207662012592068
<promis> was ist održivi razvoj?
<nikolam> pocinej u 12, neko umetnicarenje i manifestacija nevladinih organizacija (pod pokroviteljstvom studentske organizacije one, za popuste)
<nikolam> Ispred TC usce u novom beogradu
<nikolam> nisu se potrudili da stave na svoju stranu objavu, vec samo na FB
<nikolam> U glavnom ce da prave eko-performanse i da .. pricaju o cuvanju okoline i "razvijanju svesti".. bljak
<nikolam> ALI meni se to cini kao idealno mesto za deljenje diskova i pricu o odrzivom razvoju slobodnog/otvorenog softvera, promis
<nikolam> kapiram odrzivo=obnovljivih resursa, dugorocno
<promis> pa zamišljam i ja da je reč o umerenoj potrošnji, odnosno razvoj koji bi trajao
<promis> ali to sam ja zamišljam, treba mi definicija koja je ozvanilčena.
<nikolam> nem pojma. Sve te definicije iz spolja finansiranih NVO su. klimave u najmanju ruku. Meni to zvuci pre kao neki ekonomski termin a manje ekoloski, mada se trude da mu prilepe bas to znacenje.
<promis> deljenje diskova nije ekološki gest
<Punky> pozz narode
<Beretta021> o/
<Punky> Beretta021, oi!
<Beretta021> oi mate :)
<Punky> oi po loo!
<promis> cccc. vidi ove kožoglave.
<olujicz> oi
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> ajao sinoc sam nacirkan ubio muvu na ekranu
<Beretta021> bas je lepo zamazan
<Beretta021> :(
<promis> lcd?
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> i to ona zumzara
<promis> to je već ono.
<Beretta021> mesnata
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-24
<promis> Ботови и људи (тлачени увек се спомињу први), Христос воскресе !
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-16
<nikolja> dobar dan
<milke> dan :)
<Mile> pozz
<Mile> Zna li neko bilo koji konverter za .otg fajl u bilo koji drugi normalan video format
<Mile> ogv
<Mile> nije otg
<Mile> resio sam
<milke> то Миле!
<milke> :Д
<bahus> ciao svima
<Atlantic777> ćao
<bahus> hristos vaskrse
<Atlantic777> voistinu vaskrse
<bahus> nov sam u linuksu, a tek u ubuntu .. da ne pricam
<bahus> prelazima sa windowsa na ubnutu
<bahus> imam pitanje .. vezano je za filmove
<bahus> boje koje mi plejer prikazuje (ubuntu-ov) nisu kako treba
<bahus> kako da to poprvaim? sta bih trebalo da instaliram?
<Atlantic777> hm, dakle u pitanju je totem plejer?
<Atlantic777> pokuašj da instaliraš smplayer i vlc pa uporedi kako se oni ponašaju
<bahus> OK
<Atlantic777> a drugo, koji format puštaš?
<Atlantic777> Zašto li mislim da je .mkv? :D
<bahus> uglavnom je divx
<Atlantic777> aham, ok
<bahus> ne nije mkv
<Atlantic777> To bi trebalo da je u redu, probaj vlc i smplayer, pa da lovimo dalje.
<bahus> nisam chak ni probao mkv ..
<bahus> OK hvala
<bahus> trnutno nisam u mogucnosti ..
<Atlantic777> pa ok, uglavnom sve može da radi
<bahus> ali kasnije cu probati ..
<Atlantic777> A koju grafu imaš?
<bahus> hvala na savetu
<bahus> nvidia 8400 .. lap top je u pitnju
<bahus> FS amilo pa 2548
<bahus> amd
<Atlantic777> koje drajvere koristiš?
<Atlantic777> da li si intalirao one dodatne 170 i kusur?
<bahus> jesam 173 .. tako nesto
<bahus> jesam
<Atlantic777> ok
<milke> Asgård
<milke> hm, fajlovi sa ovim finskim ili francuskim specijalnim karakterima u imenu se ne enkodiraju ispravno
<bahus> Hvala .. moram da radim ..
<milke> any idea for quick solution? :P
<bahus> pozdrav svima .. pa se cujemo sa ubuntua
<milke> srećan rad Bahus
<Atlantic777> milke: koji locale koristiš?
<milke> srpski
<Atlantic777> poprilično sam siguran da treba da imaš i finski i francuski
<milke> ufff
<milke> neka onda, koristiću "normalna" slova
<milke> ne bih zbog par izvođača da instaliram razne lokalizacije :D
<Atlantic777> sada da li treba još nešto... nisam siguran
<Atlantic777> a ček, to je samo u nekom određenom programu problem ili u celom sistemu?
<milke> fajl menadžer prilikom renejmovanja iz ID3 taga napravi ovo:  02 - Therion - Midg�rd.mp3 (neispravno kodiranje)
<milke> a double commander odbija da uopšte kopira
<milke> ma izguglaću, mislio sam da je neko možda već imao s tim problema... ja se dugo cimam s tim, sad ću i da rešim :D
<promis> nvidia 8400 treba da koristi nvudua-current drajver, a ne 173
<Atlantic777> 173 mu dođe stariji ili kako to ide?
<Wex_> imam jedno pitanje da li ya vreme ubuntove instalacije ima opcija da se particionise
<Icy_blue> Wex_: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-ubuntu-operativnog-sistema
<Atlantic777> da, kada pokreneš instalaciu u sklopu programa za isntaliranje je i program za particionisanje
<Wex_> aha to me je zanimalo
<milke> ćaoo :D
<milke> kako ljudi brzo dođu i odu :P
<promis> 173 je za starije kartice, tipa fx5 generacija
<promis> navodno 173 je za 5-9 verzije
<promis> dok je current za 6-do danas verzije
<promis> što praktično znači d je 173 dobar samo za 5 verzije
<promis> heh, tek sad videh da alantic nije tu
<Beretta021> promis: nema veze, od viska glava ne boli :)
<pocetnik> koristi neko od vas torrent?
<promis> pocewtnik: reci
<promis> Å¡ta u vezi torenta
<pocewtnik> ej
<milke> реци шта те занима :Д
<milke> неко ће већ прочитати и одговорити
<Atlantic777> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Atlantic777> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<promis> priča samonom na private
<TdR91> dobroveče... ja sam komšija sa mint srbija... banuo da vidim jel ima nešto kod vas zanimljivo :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-17
<frfx_cnf> poz. da li je neko kompajlirao gimp 2.8 rc1 na ubuntu 10.04?
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan, pooću kog programa se na kde sanjuju fotografije?
<sweetofserbia> *Smanjuju
<Vlajce> o/
<Vlajce> moze mala pomoc? :)
<Atlantic777> Može...
<Vlajce> instalirao sam javu
<Vlajce> sa oracle
<Vlajce> ali kad idem da oznacim kao glavnu (posto je gcj nekompatibilan) kaze da nema sta da se konfigurise
<Vlajce> dali je os sam koristi kao glavnu ili?
<Atlantic777> Uh, Å¡to ne volim tu javu.
<Vlajce> $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Vlajce> sa ovom komandom idem :D
<Atlantic777> I sada su ga zakomplikovali otkada je orale preuzeo pod svoje, nešto su se sa licencama posvađali. :P
<Atlantic777> Koji ubuntu? 11.10?
<Vlajce> da
<Atlantic777> Hm, ima neki fin PPA za javu, samo da nađem.
<Atlantic777> !java
<lubotu3> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Atlantic777> !jdk
<Atlantic777> I šta kaže sa --config java?
<Vlajce> samo sek
<Atlantic777> na paste.ubuntu.com, ako može
<Vlajce> There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_31/bin/java
<Vlajce> Nothing to configure.
<Vlajce> ali pri koriscenju on ne koristi javu vec gcj :/
<Vlajce> sad ce
<Vlajce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933822/
<Atlantic777> Vlajce: e, a Å¡ta ti koristi gcj?
<Atlantic777> Ja sam skroz izvan te java terminologije, treba mi malo vremena da pohvatam Å¡ta je Å¡ta.
<Vlajce> kad hocu da napravim keystore za verifikovanje aplikacija (tacnije temi za android telefone), i jarsigner
<Atlantic777> Vlajce: jesi li gledao ovo šta kaže lubotu3 ?
<Atlantic777> !java | Vlajce
<lubotu3> Vlajce: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Atlantic777> Tu imaš za oracle javu šta sve treba da se odradi.
<Vlajce> jesam, odatle sam i nasao komandu za --config java
<Atlantic777> a jesi li uradio ovo posle pokretanja ./jre*.bin
<Atlantic777> update-alternatives --install ?
<Vlajce> jdk
<Atlantic777> ok, ./jdk*.bin
<Vlajce> cek da ponovim korake
<Vlajce> za svaki slucaj
<Vlajce> :)
<Atlantic777> Vlajce: a vidi i ovde: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<Vlajce> iscitacu sad pa da probam
<Vlajce> javicu dal sam uspeo
<TildaTurn> <O
<sebojand> e narode
<sebojand> koji program da koristim
<sebojand> da mogu da imam dual bot
<sebojand> i win i ubuntu
<sebojand> jel ima negde upostvo neko
<sebojand> gled sam upustvo
<sebojand> ali ima sa ubuntu na win
<sebojand> a ne vidim nigde sa win na ubuntu
<Beretta021> sebojand: grub
<Beretta021> preko cega se i butuje ubuntu
<Beretta021> prvo instaliras win pa ubuntu
<Beretta021> u obrnutom je malko komplikovanije
<sebojand> cek
<sebojand> znaci sad da skinem grub
<sebojand> i istaliram ga na win
<sebojand> Beretta021:
<Beretta021> ufff
<Beretta021> ne
<Beretta021> grub moze samo na linux
<Beretta021> nego jel ti je vec instaliran ubuntu?
<Beretta021> ako nisi puno cackao ubuntu, tj ako je sve na default odradi ponovo instlaciju
<Beretta021> tako ti je najlakse
<Beretta021> nego da se zezas sa terminalom sa live cda
<sebojand> neee
<sebojand> istaliran
<sebojand> ja imam win
<sebojand> e sad ocu i ubuntu
<sebojand> ocu win zbog lol-a igre da iamm
<sebojand> samo zbog tog
<Beretta021> pa onda samo instaliraj ubuntu
<Beretta021> i to je to
<Beretta021> on ce sam prepoznati win
<sebojand> ubuntu
<sebojand> znaci samo da dignm
<sebojand> i bice dual boot
<Beretta021> i pitati te pri svakom bootu koji ces sistem
<Beretta021> da da
<sebojand> e pa suker :D
<sebojand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzToB8rhBIs
<sebojand> cuj psmu
<Beretta021> sve nevezano za ubuntu na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<sebojand> jeste brat :D
<TildaTurn> sebojand; imas li ti particije spremljene ili mislis uzput. treba ti bar jedna ext4 i swap?
<sebojand> TildaTurn:
<sebojand> e pazi
<sebojand> iamm jednu particiju
<sebojand> od 200giga
<sebojand> slobodnu
<sebojand> na jednoj mi je od 100giga win 7
<sebojand> na drugoj su mi programi i gluposti
<sebojand> a jedna mi je slobodna
<sebojand> e sad ocu moci da uradm nesto sa tom jednom
<sebojand> TildaTurn:
<Icy_blue> šta želiš da uradiš sa tom jednom?
<Icy_blue> dual boot?
<Icy_blue> na nju da nasadiš Linux?
<sebojand> da da
<sebojand> na jednoj particiji da istaliram
<sebojand> ubuntu
<sebojand> kontam da mi je dosta 200giga
<sebojand> e sad ocu moci da stavim i swap i ubuntu i sve to
<Icy_blue> 200 :) dosta ti je i 20 :)
<Icy_blue> naravno :)
<Icy_blue> to je Linux - mali, brz i operativan :)
<sebojand> znam :D
<sebojand> imo sam ga istaliranog
<Icy_blue> pa onda slobodno, neće da te boli :)
<sebojand> cuj
<sebojand> znaci samo ubacim
<sebojand> ubuntu
<sebojand> i istaliram
<sebojand> ga
<sebojand> na tu praznu particiju
<sebojand> sto imam od 200giga
<Icy_blue> izabereš taj disk, particiju..
<Icy_blue> jeste
<sebojand> ne moram nista da podesavam
<Icy_blue> tokom instalacije imaš opciju particionisanja
<Icy_blue> tu podeliš taj prostor na root, home i swap
<Icy_blue> i to je to
<sebojand> pazi
<sebojand> iamm 3 giga rama
<sebojand> kolko da stavim swap
<sebojand> da bude?
<TildaTurn>  2G
<Icy_blue> ok, pravilo je da bude 2x veći nego što je RAM
<Icy_blue> ali može i kako TildaTurn kaže
<TildaTurn> e, ne treba 6G rama :)
<TildaTurn> ne treba ni 1G ali ajde
<Icy_blue> dobro, to je neko Å¡kolsko pravilo :)
<TildaTurn> stavi 2
<Icy_blue> ako ne zna, a ima 200 GB .. neće ga boleti :)
<Icy_blue> 2 je sasvim dovoljno za swap
<TildaTurn> negoo .., ne kontas tee particije vidim. naj bolje bi bilo da ih spremis pree instalacije
<sebojand_> pukla mi veza
<sebojand_> znam da mi nece trebati
<sebojand_> swap zato sto iamm dovolkno rama
<sebojand_> ali napravicu
<sebojand_> znaci trebas mi rot da napravim
<sebojand_> treba swap da napravim
<sebojand_> i treba
<Icy_blue> home
<sebojand_> sta ono trece bese
<sebojand_> hom
<sebojand_> e to
<TildaTurn> cek, polako
<TildaTurn> sad ce link
<Icy_blue> isprati šta ti TildaTurn priča
<Icy_blue> oko particionisanja i ostalog.
<sebojand_> ok
<TildaTurn> e, pogledaj malko ovo da ne bi imao posle komplikacija > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-ubuntu-a-za-apsolutne-pocetnike-autor-pllinux
<TildaTurn> i ovo > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-ubuntu-i-windows
<TildaTurn> da slucajno ne ostanes bez Wina & podataka
<sebojand_> ok hvala na linku
<sebojand_> sad cu ja to da pogledam
<sebojand_> :D
<TildaTurn> nema na cemu :)
<TildaTurn> procitaj pazljivo
<orpheustar> moze li pitanje od jednog pocetnika :) ?
<boris_c> može, ako ne polažeš preterane nade u tačan odgovor :)
<orpheustar> sada imam Linux 10.10 Maverick i razmisljam da predjem na ovaj noviji 11.04 ili 11.10 ali me brine da li ce osnovna podesavanja, programi i ostalo ostati ili cu imati sa tim borbe
<boris_c> ako je sve iz repoa, nema ništa sa strane instalirano, 99% će sve biti ok
<orpheustar> ima Opera, Skype, Google Eartht i jos mozda nesto
<orpheustar> to je ovako instalirano
<orpheustar> to bi stradalo?
<boris_c> ja bih kucno "do-release-upgrade"
<orpheustar> a sta je to :) nisam ti bas neki maher za to kucanje
<boris_c> otvori Update Manager
<boris_c> možeš odatle da ga apgrejduješ
<orpheustar> aha pa to znam
<orpheustar> imam i obavestenje
<orpheustar> Ваше Убунту издање није више подржано
<orpheustar> Нећете више добијати даље сигурносне преправке или критичне надоградње. Молимо надоградите систем на новију верзију Убунту Линукса.
<boris_c> imaš pod "Updates"
<boris_c> Release upgrade
<boris_c> Show new distribution releases
<boris_c> odaberi Normal Releases
<boris_c> ponudiće ti da ti nadogradi na 11.04
<orpheustar> da pise tamo gore
<orpheustar> 11.04
<orpheustar> koliko to od prilike traje da se uradi sa 1 Mbit brzinom
<orpheustar> neta
<boris_c> stisni upgrade, proceniće kolko treba da se skine i kolko će trajati sa tvojom brzinom interneta
<boris_c> pa možeš da prihvatiš ili odustaneš
<orpheustar> ok to cu posle
<boris_c> cenim ok0 750MB
<orpheustar> a sta je za ocekivati kakvi problemi
<boris_c> što će biti oko sat ipo sa tvojom vezom
<orpheustar> da zato cu to posle sada jos imam neka posla
<boris_c> odradi to kad imaš vremena
<boris_c> neće se ništa raspasti ako ga ne nadogradiš sada
<orpheustar> a ono novo okruzenje ne vidim kako se tamo stavljaju precice na radnu povrsinu pa precice na gornji panel, da li je to sve moguce
<orpheustar> probao sam na Virtualnoj masini pa nisam nasao kjako to ide
<orpheustar> znas li da li je to moguce ne moras reci kako ako ti je komplikovano jer ako nije onda cu morati pokusati sa Gnome okruzenjem
<boris_c> mislim da može da se instalira gnome sa ppa repo
<boris_c> al bolje sačekaj da ti neko upućeniji potvrdi
<orpheustar> hvala
<sebojand_> Icy_blue:  :D
<sebojand_> sad sam cito ovo
<sebojand_> sto si mi reko
<sebojand_> :D
<sebojand_> moram uzeti neki lap top pored mene
<sebojand_> da stavim
<sebojand_> da ne pobrkam
<sebojand_> nesto
<sebojand_> dok budem pravio particije i to
<Icy_blue> sebojand_: a ono Å¡to ti je TildaTurn poslao u linku?
<Icy_blue> na to misliš?
<sebojand_> da da
<Icy_blue> super, nije ništa komplikovano
<Icy_blue> vodi računa samo kada biraš hdd tj particiju
<sebojand_> a reci mi nesto
<Icy_blue> pitaj...
<sebojand_> ja prosli put kad sam dizo ubuntu
<sebojand_> ja sam ga rokno
<sebojand_> da on sve sam uradi
<sebojand_> i napravio je sve
<sebojand_> sam
<sebojand_> i swap i rot i home
<sebojand_> jel moguce to i sad da mu roknem da sam uradi?
<TildaTurn> nije
<TildaTurn> jela sada imas i Win na racunaru
<Icy_blue> evo ga TildaTurn poslušaj ga šta ti kaže
<TildaTurn> pa ce da ti sve obrise
<TildaTurn> napravi 4 particije
<TildaTurn> c, d, ext4 i swap
<sebojand_> aham znaci od 200giga da narapvim 4
<TildaTurn> koliko sada imas particija?
<TildaTurn> da
<sebojand_> pa imam c/win7 d/muzika-itd i d/prazan
<sebojand_> fj e
<sebojand_> ovo c - e necu dirati
<sebojand_> samo cu izbrisati
<TildaTurn> jel imas sada bilo kako vise od 2 particije?
<sebojand_> d
<sebojand_> i rasporediti
<TildaTurn> e moze
<sebojand_> u 4 particije
<TildaTurn> ostavi c a taj d rasporedi
<TildaTurn> u 3 particije
<TildaTurn> d, ext4 i swap
<sebojand_> reci mi
<sebojand_> oce lepo raditi
<sebojand_> ako je dual boot
<TildaTurn> ext4 neka bude do 50G, swap 2G
<TildaTurn> hoce
<TildaTurn> a ostatak ostavi za d
<TildaTurn> kontas? :)
<sebojand_> kontam :D
<sebojand_> znaci exrt4 bude 50giga
<sebojand_> swap bude 2giga
<sebojand_> a home ostalo
<sebojand_> jel
<TildaTurn> znaci od tee d napravis "mali" d, + jos dve
<sebojand_> tako si mislio
<TildaTurn> mani sad home
<TildaTurn> sve ide (linux) na jednu particiju
<TildaTurn> i root i home
<sebojand_> cek
<sebojand_> idem po lap top
<sebojand_> :D
<sebojand_> pa da odarimo to
<TildaTurn> tako je sad (za prvi put) lakse
<TildaTurn> tee particije mozes napraviti i iz windowsa
<sebojand_> sad cu da udjem iz lap topa
<sebojand_> ok
<sebojand> evo me
<sebojand> imam ubuntu 12.04 betu
<sebojand> djega sam skino pa cu da ga istaliram
<TildaTurn> uf, beta
<sebojand> beta 2
<sebojand> a imam i 11.10
<TildaTurn> dobro, probaj tu betu
<TildaTurn> ali to jos nije zvanicna stabilna verzija
<sebojand> e gle sad  ima try ubuntu without installing
<sebojand> inastall ubuntu
<sebojand> check disc for defects
<sebojand> uidem istaln ubuntu
<sebojand> sad biram jezik engleski
<Icy_blue> hajde, pratimo te..
<Icy_blue> pričaj kako ide pa ako negde zapne, tu smo..
<sebojand> da otkaci ono download updates while installing
<Icy_blue> ostavi
<Icy_blue> ako imaš aktivnu konekciju
<sebojand> imam aktivnu
<sebojand> adsl
<Icy_blue> onda ostavi
<Icy_blue> furaj dalje..
<sebojand> znaci da otkacim
<Icy_blue> ostavi čekirano
<Icy_blue> ako nije, onda čekiraj
<sebojand> something else
<sebojand> idem
<sebojand> to je da ja pravim particije
<Icy_blue> da
<sebonand> nesto me zeza net
<sebonand> e sad inaso sam tu particiju
<sebonand> sto je 200giga
<sebonand> ona se zove
<sebonand> ./dev.sda4 ntfs
<Icy_blue> hajde, kako ti piše ..
<Icy_blue> aha, nisi je formatirao pre instalacije kako vidim
<sebonand> nju cu sad da izbrisem
<sebonand> da
<Icy_blue> ok, idi rekom
<sebonand> nisam je formatirao
<Icy_blue> *redom
<sebonand> znaci sad brisem tu particiju
<sebonand> na delate
<Icy_blue> sigurno nemaš ništa na njoj ?
<Icy_blue> od podataka?
<sebonand> kaze da je zauzeto 3221 mb
<sebonand> a ja na njoj nemam nista
<sebonand> od 185533 mb je zauzeto 3221mb
<Icy_blue> ok, to je ok
<Icy_blue> idi na delete
<sebonand> evo brisem je
<sebonand> obriso sam je
<sebonand> sad mi pise
<sebonand> free space
<Icy_blue> ok, sada prati dalje kako ti piše u onom uputstvu
<Icy_blue> kreiraj particije
<Icy_blue> prvo root tj /
<sebonand> ima opcija
<sebonand> add
<sebonand> znaci
<sebonand> rot
<sebonand> treba da bude
<sebonand> 50giga
<Icy_blue> je li ti tako rekao Tilda?
<sebonand> pa ne mogu da vidim
<sebonand> zato sto sam izaso
<sebonand> iz kompa
<sebonand> jel vidis
<sebonand> ti histori
<sebonand> na lap topu sam
<Icy_blue> ok, samo čas
<Icy_blue> da 50
<TildaTurn> pa, moze
<TildaTurn> da ne komplikuje sad i sa home
<TildaTurn> na istoj ce biti sve
<sebonand> ok
<sebonand> znaci kolko da stavim onda
<Icy_blue> TildaTurn: da upiše 51200 ?
<Icy_blue> za 50 GB?
<TildaTurn> da
<Icy_blue> sebonand: piši tako
<sebonand> znaci od 1855365
<sebonand> da na[ravim 51200
<Icy_blue> ti upiši 51200
<Icy_blue> da ti sada ne objašnjavamo i to zašto i kako
<sebonand> ok
<sebonand> ima da odaberem
<sebonand> pise
<sebonand> use as
<sebonand> pa ima
<Icy_blue> primary
<sebonand> ext4 jurnaling file ststem
<Icy_blue> to izaberi
<Icy_blue> ext4 jurnaling
<sebonand> i ima
<sebonand> mount point
<sebonand> ./
<sebonand> ./boot
<sebonand> ./home
<sebonand> ./tmp
<sebonand> ./usr
<sebonand> ./var
<Icy_blue> samo /
<Icy_blue> jer / = root
<sebonand> ok
<sebonand> to sam napravio
<sebonand> e sad mi je ostalo
<sebonand> jos
<sebonand> 123,3giga
<Icy_blue> upiši mi ceo broj
<sebonand> znaci napravio sam ./dev/sda5 ext4
<sebonand> to smo sad napravili
<Icy_blue> da, samo mi napiši koliko ti je ostalo free
<sebonand> znaci ostalo je sad free space 134335
<sebonand> 134335mb
<Icy_blue> 132287 za home
<sebonand> znaci to stavin na ./home
<Icy_blue> da
<sebonand> i ostalo mi je
<sebonand> 2047
<sebonand> mb
<Icy_blue> to je za swap
<sebonand> ok
<sebonand> kako da nadjem swap
<sebonand> ne pise swap
<Icy_blue> stani
<Icy_blue> Tilda mi reče da ti trebaju i neke ntfs particije?
<sebonand> ima sve ovo /boot /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /user/local
<sebonand> za cega
<sebonand> kako to da stavim sad
<Icy_blue> pitam da li ti treba?
<Icy_blue> na tih 200 GB će biti samo Linux?
<sebonand> ma da samo linux
<Icy_blue> ok, slobodno dalje
<Icy_blue> e pazi sad
<Icy_blue> kada biraš ono ext4..
<Icy_blue> tu imaš pred kraj swap
<sebonand> aha
<sebonand> naso sam swap area
<Icy_blue> e to je to
<Icy_blue> ali pazi sad, tebi je home ogroman.. mada u principu to nije problem
<sebonand> gle sad
<Icy_blue> šta kaže?
<sebonand> na ghardu imam u c particiji win 7
<sebonand> u e particiji imam 200giga tu su mi gluposti
<sebonand> i sad ovo sto smo napravili
<sebonand> to ce biti za linux
<sebonand> znaci to je to
<Icy_blue> ok, čekaj da razmislim
<sebonand> znaci ovako napravili smo /dev/sda5 ext4 /
<sebonand> pa samo napravli /dev/sda/6/ /home
<sebonand> i napravili smo /dev/sda7 swap
<sebonand> to smo sve napravili od 200giga
<Icy_blue> stani
<sebonand> pardon /dev/sda6 ext4 /home
<Icy_blue> idemo još jedan korak
<Icy_blue> jer ti je taj home prevelik
<Icy_blue> dakle klikni na njega i delete, pa ćemo da ga podelimo na 2
<sebonand> ok
<Icy_blue> da imaš home i jednu particiju kao skladište
<Icy_blue> ono klasična particija
<Icy_blue> dakle obriši to, daj koliko ima free space, pa da to lepo podelimo
<sebonand> znaci home brisem
<Icy_blue> da, ono što piše da je home
<Icy_blue> tj /home
<sebonand> ok
<sebonand> ostalo je 132284mb
<Icy_blue> ok, pitanje
<Icy_blue> podaci koji budu bili na Linuxu da li želiš da im pristupaš i sa win?
<sebonand> ne ne moram
<Icy_blue> još bolje
<Icy_blue> dakle sad pišeš, samo da ti preračunam
<sebonand> ok
<Icy_blue> 66142
<Icy_blue> za /home
<sebonand> ok
<sebonand> i sad isto to da uradim
<sebonand> na ostatku
<sebonand> da napravim home
<sebonand> od 66142
<Icy_blue> označi ext4 jurnaling isto
<sebonand> e odradio sam to sve
<sebonand> i sad da oznacim
<sebonand> gde cu linux da istaliram
<Icy_blue> Linux ide na onu prvu od 50 GB
<sebonand> na /dev/sda5 ext4 /
<sebonand> e to
<sebonand> da to je od 50giga
<Icy_blue> to je to.. idi na install , prati Å¡ta te pita usput
<sebonand> rokno je eror
<sebonand> pazi sta kaze
<Icy_blue> mount point?
<sebonand> two files system are assigneda da
<sebonand> oces
<sebonand> da ti kazem
<sebonand> sve sta pise
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta si na ovom poslednjem stavio?
<Icy_blue> isto /home ili Å¡ta?
<sebonand> home
<sebonand> ima dva /home
<Icy_blue> nisi trebao :)
<sebonand> lol
<Icy_blue> požurio si :)
<sebonand> sta sad
<sebonand> jel problem
<Icy_blue> obriši taj drugi home
<Icy_blue> ne nije :D
<Icy_blue> obriši ga
<sebonand> sta da stavim da bude
<Icy_blue> čekaj..
<Icy_blue> probaj da ostaviš prazno
<Icy_blue> i idi na install
<Icy_blue> ext4 jurnal
<Icy_blue> a dole prazno
<sebonand> ima /boot /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /user/local
<Icy_blue> i idi na install
<sebonand> ok idem da stavim na prazno
<Icy_blue> ništa od toga
<Icy_blue> install i furaj..
<sebonand> opet maunt
<sebonand> point
<sebonand> zato sto je
<sebonand> root
<sebonand> ,/
<sebonand> kontas
<Icy_blue> ne..
<Icy_blue> ček da pokrenem kod mene live za čas
<Icy_blue> ne razumem gde si se zapucao
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta je sa root?
<sebonand> rot mi je /
<Icy_blue> ok. i ?
<Icy_blue> to i treba da bude
<sebonand> ali mozda vidi dva ova /
<sebonand> pa zato nece
<Icy_blue> kako dva??
<Icy_blue> odakle ti dva??
<sebonand> pa reko si da stavim
<sebonand>  prazno da bude /
<Icy_blue> ma neee
<sebonand> posto nije moglo home
<Icy_blue> samo da ostaviš to dole prazno
<Icy_blue> nemoj da staviš ništa
<sebonand> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<sebonand> :D
<sebonand> lol
<sebonand> cek da izbrisem
<Icy_blue> :D
<Icy_blue> zajde
<Icy_blue> tako ćeš i da naučiš :D
<sebonand> pazi sta kaze
<sebonand> no mount point is assigned for the ext4 file sistem in partition #8 of scsi2 (0,0,0) (sda)
<sebonand> if you do not go beck to the partiting menu
<sebonand> and assign a mount point
<sebonand> from there this partition will not be uset
<sebonand> at all
<sebonand> ima
<sebonand> da udarim continue
<sebonand> mozda mi to kaze
<sebonand> zato sto nisam iznacio
<sebonand> sto sam ostavio to dole prazno
<Icy_blue> idi dalje
<Icy_blue> možemo kasnije da je sredimo
<sebonand> evo istalira se
<Icy_blue> super
<sebonand> oooooooo
<sebonand> oooooo
<sebonand> dodje mi da ga razlupam
<sebonand> :S
<Icy_blue> ide?
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta je sad?
<sebonand> installer cresged
<sebonand> creshead
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta si radio majke ti??
<sebonand> nista
<sebonand> izbacio samo eror
<sebonand> moguce zbog jebene bete
<sebonand> 2
<sebonand> 12.04 beta 2
<Icy_blue> pa zašto to instaliraš??
<Icy_blue> skini lepo 11.04
<Icy_blue> i ne zezaj ni sebe ni nas
<Icy_blue> i isprati uputstvo tamo koje imaš
<sebonand> pa vidim da moze da se istalira
<sebonand> 12.04
<sebonand> da radi svima
<Icy_blue> ili 11.10
<sebonand> e sad sto ne bi i meni e sad sto je izaso creshead
<sebonand> ne znam
<Icy_blue> ja još uvek ne vučem 12.04
<Icy_blue> čekam da prođe malo vremena.. pa onda..
<Icy_blue> sačekaj do kraja meseca da izađe zvanično..
<Icy_blue> a ne beta..
<sebonand> sad cu ja sve to da uradim
<sebonand> ali na 11.10
<sebonand> sto si mi ti reko
<Icy_blue> hajde, uspećeš da se snađeš sam.. ako negde zapne viči
<Icy_blue> ako nismo uz komp, budi strpljiv
<sebonand> pazi sad
<sebonand> ovo
<sebonand> upokreno mi se ubuntu
<sebonand> ali to je valda
<sebonand> sam pokreno
<sebonand> live cd
<Icy_blue> live..
<sebonand> posto sa strane
<sebonand> ima
<sebonand> install ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Icy_blue> gde sa strane?
<Icy_blue> disk na desktopu?
<sebonand> ispod
<sebonand> dash home
<sebonand> kad udjem u dash nema nista
<sebonand> dad a
<sebonand> ima i na desktopu
<sebonand> a u kurac
<Icy_blue> rečnik :)
<sebonand> jako sam nervozan :D
<Icy_blue> ma zbog čega? :)
<sebonand> pa sto nece
<sebonand> jbg ;D zezam i tebe
<Icy_blue> ma hoće :))
<Icy_blue> hajde polako
<sebonand> sta da radim
<sebonand> da ubacujem
<sebonand> 11.10
<Icy_blue> moj ti je savet
<Icy_blue> pa možeš upgrede kada izađe 12.04 zvanično
<Icy_blue> *upgrade
<sebonand> da skinem
<sebonand> sad
<sebonand> ubuntu 11.10 64
<sebonand> bitni
<sebonand> posto imm 32bitni
<sebonand> a procesor mi je 64
<Icy_blue> koja ti je mašina?
<Icy_blue> a ok ok
<Icy_blue> skini
<Icy_blue> i odakle dižeš sistem, cd usb?
<sebonand> sa cda
<sebonand> sad cu da ga narezem
<sebonand> skinem
<sebonand> za 15 min
<sebonand> 6mbps imam net
<Icy_blue> ok javi kada narežeš
<sebonand> 17min
<sebonand> eo
<sebonand> rezem ga
<Icy_blue> sebonand: možeš da se snađeš sam koliko toliko? pohvatao si šta smo radili?
<sebonand> da da
<Icy_blue> ja moram da se bacim u krevet, ustajem rano
<sebonand> vazi druze
<sebonand> :D
<sebonand> pa neam sta
<Icy_blue> ako negde zapne, javi se, uvek je tu neko :)
<sebonand> pratim ona upustva
<Icy_blue> hajde, srećno
<sebonand> vazi hvala cujemo se
<Icy_blue> da se sutra čujemo sa novog Ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-18
<sebonand> dali je neko budan
<sebonand> mozda
<stereo_advance> možda
<stereo_advance> još malo
<sebonand> cuj istalirao
<sebonand> sam ubuntu
<sebonand> sad
<sebonand> malo pre
<sebonand> kao dual
<sebonand> i restartovo se komp
<sebonand> i kad se upalio
<sebonand> nema da se digne ubuntu
<sebonand> kako to
<stereo_advance> prvo si instalirao ubuntu pa onda windows
<stereo_advance> ?
<sebonand> ne ne
<sebonand> win je bio istaliran
<sebonand> pa sam sad ubuntu
<stereo_advance> dobro
<sebonand> napravio rot hom swap
<sebonand> sve
<sebonand> kako ide
<stereo_advance> a gde si stavio grub
<stereo_advance> na koji hdd
<stereo_advance> on se upisuje u mbr
<sebonand> sve je na jednom hddu
<stereo_advance> a ha
<sebonand> sta mislis o cemu se radi
<stereo_advance> evo sekund
<sebonand> kk
<stereo_advance> da odgovorim na drugom kanalu
<stereo_advance> evo me
<sebonand> ok
<stereo_advance> jel ti izbaci neku poruku
<stereo_advance> uđe u windows
<stereo_advance> šta se desi kad neće u ubuntu
<sebonand> cek da ga restartujem
<stereo_advance> koliko računara imaš
<sebonand> 2
<sebonand> sad sam na lap topu
<stereo_advance> ok
<sebonand> imam ovako
<stereo_advance> jel pokazuje grub
<sebonand> ima win da pokrenem
<sebonand> i lancer neki da pokrenem za repeir
<sebonand> za win
<sebonand> i to je to
<sebonand> nema nigde ubuntu
<stereo_advance> daj mi spisak particija onim redosledom kako si formatirao
<stereo_advance> i kako si radi instalaciju
<stereo_advance> preko wubi ili sa live diska
<sebonand> evo samo sec
<sebonand> da dignem live
<sebonand> sta da ukucam u terminalu
<sebonand> da ti pokazem
<sebonand> sta sam istalirao
<sebonand> stereo_advance:
<stereo_advance> možeš i preko gparted
<stereo_advance> uključi gparted
<stereo_advance> ili disk utility
<stereo_advance> ne znam kako se zove u ubuntu
<sebonand> evo usliko sam
<stereo_advance> daj link
<sebonand> samo da ocita
<sebonand> da ubunt usam usliko
<sebonand> da desktopu
<sebonand> slabo ocitava
<sebonand> na live
<stereo_advance> zbog cd-a
<stereo_advance> mala brzina
<stereo_advance> ja više volim da radim install sa live usb
<stereo_advance> 8gb i ima mesta za sve, ako treba nešto da instaliraš i testiraš :D
<sadasd> evo jedva sam uso
<sadasd> cek sad da uploduje
<sadasd> sliku
<sadasd> :D
<sadasd> pada jako je sporo
<sadasd> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/screenshotat20120418011.png/
<sadasd> evo ga
<sebonand> evo je slika
<sadasd> stereo_advance:
<stereo_advance> evo gledam
<sadasd> znaci imam windows na c particiji od 100giga i imam d particiju za win
<sadasd> a ovo ostalo je linux
<sadasd> sto sam pravio
<stereo_advance> čekaj
<stereo_advance> a gde ti piše šta je /
<stereo_advance> i /home
<stereo_advance> vidim da imaš ext4 i to je ok
<sadasd> pazi jednu sam stavio / samo kosu crtu
<sadasd> kao rot
<sadasd> drugi sam stavio home
<stereo_advance> dakle mount point postoji
<sadasd> a treci nisiam stavio nsita zato sto nemoze da se stavi dva /home
<sadasd> a cetvrti je swap
<sadasd> ovo od 61.60giga to je home
<sadasd> a ovo od 50 giga
<sadasd> je root
<sadasd> ima dva home
<stereo_advance> a Å¡to dva /home
<sadasd> tako mi rekli da napravim
<sadasd> da nebude jedan
<stereo_advance> dva /home
<sadasd> na jednom sam odabro opciju
<sadasd> da bude /home
<sadasd> a na drugom nisam
<sadasd> stavio nista
<stereo_advance> logičnije mi da bude prazan prostor pa onda iz gparted napraviš particiju
<stereo_advance> nego Å¡aljem ti link
<stereo_advance> za popravku gruba
<stereo_advance> to je za ubuntu
<stereo_advance> mada mi nije jasno
<stereo_advance> kod tebe u polju flags nema ništa za linux particije
<sebonand> neam pojma :D
<sebonand> sta da radim
<sebonand> da istaliram
<sebonand> opet
<sebonand> ali sa jedinim home
<sebonand> napravim root
<sebonand> home
<sebonand> i swap
<stereo_advance> jel ti hitan taj komp
<sebonand> pa koristim ga stalno
<sebonand> caletov je lap top
<stereo_advance> aha
<stereo_advance> ne sviđa mi se što ti samo na win particiji piše boot
<stereo_advance> dakle treba popraviti i particije pa onda popraviti grub
<stereo_advance> ali teško da ja tu mogu da ti pomognem
<sebonand> nije mi problem
<sebonand> da ja opet istaliram
<sebonand> ubuntu
<stereo_advance> a link za popravku gruba se nalazi na ubuntu rs - wiki
<sebonand> ae
<stereo_advance> tamo potraži popravka gruba
<stereo_advance> a na forumu pogledaj da li je neko pisao već o sličnom problemu
<stereo_advance> jer ja moram da odmorim oči od kompa...
<stereo_advance> a sutra će već biti više ljudi ovde
<stereo_advance> uslikaj ponovo prozor za gparted
<stereo_advance> ali bez celog desktopa
<stereo_advance> samo prozor gparted
<stereo_advance> da se bolje vidi
<stereo_advance> sebonand: vidi ovako
<stereo_advance> siguran sam za / da mora da ima flags
<sebonand> aham ok
<stereo_advance> i to da piše boot
<stereo_advance> samo da razjasnimo / = root
<sebonand> a vidis
<stereo_advance> boot samo označava da diže sistema odatle
<sebonand> u rotu
<sebonand> je istaliran
<sebonand> ubuntu
<sebonand> pise da ima u njemu
<sebonand> 3 giga
<sebonand> e sad sto nije stavio boot
<stereo_advance> to jeste
<sebonand> neam pojma
<stereo_advance> ali nema flad nikakav
<stereo_advance> *flag
<sebonand> pa da to
<sebonand> sutra cu se njakati
<sebonand> onda
<sebonand> sad je i kasno
<sebonand> idemo spavat :D
<stereo_advance> i ako praviš ponovo particije
<stereo_advance> stavi da ti / bude na početku
<stereo_advance> pa swap
<stereo_advance> pa /home
<sebonand> aha
<sebonand> ja sam prvo
<stereo_advance> pa onda Å¡ta ostane
<sebonand> stavio /
<sebonand> kao rot
<sebonand> pa onda
<sebonand> home
<sebonand> i na kraju swap
<stereo_advance> teorijski nije bitno kad mu daš mount point
<stereo_advance> ali teorija...
<stereo_advance> idem da odmaram, valja se i sutra nešto raditi
<stereo_advance> pozz
<sebonand> laku noc
<laikexpert> 1
<TildaTurn> <O
<sebojand> TildaTurn:
<TildaTurn> :)
<sebojand> ja juce
<sebojand> istalirao
<sebojand> ubuntu
<TildaTurn> i?
<sebojand> i sve je bilo ok
<TildaTurn> ali? :)
<sebojand> i nije bio boot
<sebojand> ono dual boot
<sebojand> nije teo da pokrene bilo samo da se bira windows
<sebojand> ubuntu nije bio
<TildaTurn> a jel ubuntuu radi?
<TildaTurn> samo win?
<sebojand> samo vin
<sebojand> cuj sad
<sebojand> ja ubacim live cd
<sebojand> i vidim
<sebojand> da je istaliran
<sebojand> ubuntu
<sebojand> ali nema grub
<sebojand> :D
<sebojand> i sad sam popizdeo
<sebojand> i pregazio win
<TildaTurn> pa, nesto si zezno
<sebojand> pa moguce
<sebojand> :D
<TildaTurn> oss ponovo sve?
<sebojand> evo vec se istalira
<TildaTurn> sta?
<sebojand> ubuntu
<TildaTurn> a win?
<sebojand> koji ce mi :D
<TildaTurn> aha, ok
<sebojand> istaliracu ga kasnije
<sebojand> preko ubuntu
<TildaTurn> reko si trebaza igre itd
<sebojand> nije komplikovano?
<TildaTurn> paa, bolje prvo win
<sebojand> igracu hon :D
<sebojand> isto ko lol
<TildaTurn> ako ces i Win bolje prvo njega, posle ces imati komplikacije opeet :)
<sebojand> eo
<sebojand> sad mi izbacio
<sebojand> stoping system v runlevel compatibility
<sebojand> ne mogu da verujem
<sebojand> brate
<sebojand> eo istaliran je ubuntu
<sebojand> lol
<sebojand> ali nije teo sam da se restartuje
<sebojand> ja ga restarovo
<sebojand> i evo sad radi
<sebojand> lo
<sebojand> l
<TildaTurn> :)
<sebojand> ne verujem ;D
<TildaTurn> ti se svidja Linux? :)
<sebojand> imo sam ja ubuntu vec :D
<sebojand> ali nisam imo dual boot
<TildaTurn> treba lagano da citas i ucis jel ima bitnih sitnica
<TildaTurn> pa napravi dual-boot
<TildaTurn> nije too problem
<sebojand> sad cu udjen da vidis sta mi kaze
<TildaTurn> samo trebas pre instalacije da napravis particije
<TildaTurn> posle ce ti biti lakse
<sebojand> cek
<sebojand_> e TildaTurn
<sebojand_> gle ovo
<TildaTurn> ?
<sebojand_> accountsservice acpid apt apt-transport-https apt-utils aptdaemon aptdaemon-data bind9-host binutils bzip2 colord dnsutils empathy empathy-common firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support gzip isc-dhcp-client isc-dhcp-common libaccountsservice0 libapt-inst1.3 libapt-pkg4.11 libarchive1 libbind9-60 libbz2-1.0 libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dev libcolord1 libcurl3-gnutls libdns69 libfreetype6 libgnutls26 libgssapi-krb5-2
<sebojand_> ovo mi kaze
<sebojand_> kad ocu da uradim
<sebojand_> update
<sebojand_> nece ni jedan update da uradi
<TildaTurn> instaliraj to
<TildaTurn> kako nece?
<sebojand_> nece
<sebojand_> to mi izbaci
<sebojand_> kad treba da uradim update
<sebojand_> kao eror
<TildaTurn> vidi, taj 12.-beta nije stabilan jos
<sebojand_> pa nisam
<sebojand_> ja istalirao
<Atlantic777> sebojand_: a koji eror?
<Kostic> Шта је са форумом људи?
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: /etc/init.d/apache restart :D
<Atlantic777> 'oma dođe
<Atlantic777> rekao sam već anpuu da to nešto ne radi kako treba
<Beretta021> os da ga dozovem?
<Atlantic777> nema potrebe
<Beretta021> ok
<Kostic> Ае сређујте то! Зашто ли вас плаћам кој....
<Kostic> xD
<Beretta021> :D
<Kostic> И то се догодило након што сам укуцао одговор...
<Kostic> Ако је нестала порука.... Не знам.ж
<Kostic> :D
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Atlantic777> možda potraje :/
<Atlantic777> moraćete da sačekate da vidim koji mu je
<Kostic> Нисам ништа, кеве ми. :)
<Beretta021> Kostic: zasto ddosujes pa nas zezas? :D
<Kostic> Зашто да ми стоје ове моје мреже зомби виндоус рачунара безвезе? xD
<Beretta021> :D
<Kostic> Ма, много сте се политички аганжовали па ми реко врховни Анон да вас мало опаметим. :D
<Beretta021> hahahahah
<Atlantic777> ajd teraj dalje :D
<Kostic> Средите главну страницу... www.ubuntu-rs.org нешто зеза.
<Kostic> Воу... Опет нешто зеза. Шта сте радили са сервером?
<Kostic> пуче
<Kostic> dmesg | tail -40
<Atlantic777> ok, nešto ne valja :D
<Kostic> Мислиш? Никада не бих рекао то. xD
<Atlantic777> hm, ali server izgleda ok
<Kostic> изгледа...
<Kostic> без зезања, погледај dmesg.
<Kostic> Atlantic777: Погледај и ово http://www.weightofchains.com/2/ ...
<Kostic> Занимљиово. Синоћ сам одгледао први део.
<Atlantic777> čuo sam za taj... pogledaću
<sebojand> e to ne radi
<sebojand> ubuntu rs
<sebojand> ne umogu da udjem na forum
<sebojand> da vidim kako ide komanda
<sebojand> da istaliram
<sebojand> g karticu
<sebojand> digo sam ubuntu
<Kostic> Не ради.
<Kostic> Пуко нешто
<sebojand> imam geforce
<Beretta021> sebojand: we're working on it :)
<sebojand> gt 430
<Kostic> користи џокеја за инсталацију драјвера.
<sebojand> 1023
<sebojand> drr3
<Kostic> која картица и који систем је у питању?
<sebojand> geforce gt 430 1024mb ddr3
<sebojand> nvidia
<sebojand> bilo je nesto jednostavno da se uradi
<sebojand> kolko se secam
<Kostic> чек тренутак
<sebojand> par komandi
<sebojand> Icy_blue:  :D rokno sam samo ubuntu
<Kostic> баш хоћеш команде?
<sebojand> Kostic: pa kako je lakse :D
<Kostic> Зар не може Install Drivers
<sebojand> to mi daj
<Icy_blue> sebojand: uspeo si?
<sebojand> ma da :D nije telo onako istalirao sam ga kao dual bot bio
<sebojand> i kad sam ga restartovo nije bio ubuntu da se digne bio samo win
<Icy_blue> extra
<sebojand> a bio je istaliran
<sebojand> Kostic:  kako islis istak driver
<sebojand> mislis instal
<Kostic> Укуцај у претрагу на Јунитију drivers
<Kostic> па покрени тај програм
<Kostic> требао би да ти избаци опцију за инсталацију власничког драјвера
<sebojand> ima samo
<sebojand> additinal driver
<sebojand> jel to to
<Kostic> тож
<Kostic> то
<Kostic> шта каже?
<sebojand> iamm dve opcije
<sebojand> ima version current
<sebojand> i post relase update
<Kostic> хм, иди на тренутну варијанту
<Kostic> version current
<Kostic> дедер, дај неки снимак екрана
<Kostic> Нисам користио Убунту питај бога колико....
<sebojand> cek da skinem xchat
<sebojand> :D
<sebojand> pa da udjem preko kompa
<sebojand> sad sam na lap topu
<sebojand> jbrt
<Kostic> ?
<sebojand> iamm stalno
<sebojand> problem sa konekcijom
<sebojand> sto to
<sebojand> nisam imo pre
<sebojand> na lap topu mi super sve
<sebojand> a na kompu stalno puca
<sebojand> na ubuntu
<Kostic> де знам... Погледај на Гуглу
<Kostic> network malfuncioning ubuntu 11.10
<sebojand> pazi ovako radi mi net
<sebojand> mozzila sve
<sebojand> a u ubuntu centru
<sebojand> mi kaze
<sebojand> check your internet connection
<Kostic> покрени у терминалу софтверски центар и користи га мало
<Kostic> па када ти то избаци, затвори га и дај ми излаз терминала.
<Kostic> требало би да је software-center
<Atlantic777> ajd banite na forum, samo malo da mu damo po gasu, da vidim kakvo je stanje
<Atlantic777> za sada nam radi sve osim sajta
<sebojand> Kostic:  mogu da ti uslikam sta mi kaze
<sebojand> ali ne mogu da ti postavim
<sebojand> zato sto ne mogu da udjem na irc
<sebojand> ovde ne mogu da skinem xchat
<sebojand> a ne radi ubuntu rs
<sebojand> pa ne ogu da udjem preko jave
<Kostic> ух... Инсталирао драјвере?
<Atlantic777> sebojand: idi na packages.ubuntu.com pa skini xchat deb
<Atlantic777> i instaliraj na dvoklik
<sebojand> ok
<Atlantic777> a možeš i ovde: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<sebojand> ee to
<Atlantic777> jbg, evo tražimo šta je problem sa sajtom
<sebojand> sad cu dodjem
<Atlantic777> Zapravo, ovi koji održavaju sajt ne mogu da se pojave istog treba, a ja nisam u toku šta je gde pa neću da čačkam.
<sebojand_> evo me
<sebojand_> e sad cu da slikam
<sebojand_> ju net
<sebojand_> ne verujem
<sebojand_> ubija
<Kostic> не расправљај се са њим, набоди га! :D
<Kostic> ахахахахахаххаха
<sebojand_> :D
<sebojand_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/screenshotat20120418162.png/
<sebojand_> i dodje ono do restarta
<sebojand_> i nece sam da se restartuje
<sebojand_> ja ceko ceko ceko
<sebojand_> i ja ga puknem restart sam
<sebojand_> i ono nije teo da radi
<sebojand_> i evo sad proradi ubuntu
<sebojand_> i radi sve
<sebojand> bio mi puko net
<sebojand> :D
<sebojand> si videeo sta sam ti pisao
<sebojand> sta mi se desilo
<Kostic> чек
<Kostic> унео сам се у песму, ево сад ћу да бацим поглед
<sebojand> :)
<Kostic> не помаже ми ово што си ми налепио...
<Kostic> Него, да ли си средио драјвере?
<sebojand> nisam sredio
<sebojand> :D
<Kostic> ае, инсталирај то па да завршавамо за данас.
<sebojand>  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<sebojand> ovo mi kaze
<sebojand> kad ocu da istaliram
<Kostic> дај тај записник
<Kostic> чек
<Kostic> gksudo gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<Atlantic777> sebojand: koji je to ubuntu?
<Kostic> заправо, само окачи /var/log/jockey.log датотеку.ж
<Atlantic777> 10.04?
<Atlantic777> znam da je bio poznat neki bug sa jockey
<Atlantic777> sa nvidia karticama ako se dobro sećam
<Atlantic777> ali sređeno je to u međuvremenu
<sebojand> ili
<sebojand> iz
<sebojand> ovog texteditora
<sebojand_> opet mi puko net
<sebojand_> pazi
<sebojand_> u terminalu mi kaze
<sebojand_> seboja@seboja-TA75M:~$ gksudo gedit /var/log/jockey.log  (gksudo:3671): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<sebojand_> tako ima 3 reda
<sebojand_> a u text editoru
<sebojand_> ima bas dosta
<sebojand_> na cega bese da nalepim
<sebojand_> na koju stranicu
<sebojand_> Atlantic777:  imam 11.10
<sebojand_> istaliran
<Atlantic777> sebojand_: ok, ništa onda, zaboravi. Razmišljam naglas  dok razmišljam o nečem drugom. :P
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Kostic> е стварно сам кретен....
<_Kostic_> Нека ме неко кикује Kostic
<sebojand> narode
<sebojand> imam problem sa netom na ubuntu
<sebojand> jako slabo radi
<sebojand> i stalno ostanem bez njega :D utekne
<sebojand> a na lap topu sve ekstra
<fork> Postoji li neka live distribucija(ili neki program) kojim bi mogao defragmentirati NTFS patriciju(storage particija, ne mogu da je formatiram, nemam gdje da napravim backup).
<Atlantic777> fork: zanimljivo pitanje. Nikada nisam razmišljao o defragmentaciji iz Linuxa. :D
<Kostic> Колико ја знам, нешто зеза НТФС дефрагментација на Линуксу...
<Kostic> Нађи Hiren's boot CD исо за такве ствари
<fork> Gdje je download button http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd :P
<Kostic> Ћек да видим... :D
<Kostic> нисам га користио три године. xD
<fork> našao
<fork> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.1.zip
<Kostic> само пази шта користиш са њега... Ја сам случајно избрисао БИОС на једном рачунару
<Kostic> срећом, био је неки старији рачунар.
<fork> zar se i to može!? Zar nije BIOS u ROM-u
<fork> :D
<Kostic> Не постоји РОМ
<Kostic> тј. да објасним
<Kostic> ако је рид онли
<Kostic> како је онда убачен БИОС у њега? Магијом? :D
<Kostic> могуће је... И то је матична била из ~1996
<Atlantic777> fork: BIOS jeste u ROM-u, mada u ROM spadaju i EPROM i EEPROM (E²PROM) i još neke druge memorije koje je moguće izbrisati.
<Atlantic777> erasebla read only memory i electric-nešto erasable memory
<Atlantic777> Kostic: u ROM se upisuje jednom, u fabrici. Mislim na onaj matori ROM koji nije moguće obrisati.
<Kostic> Е тај матори РОМ сам ја избрисао и начинио од матичне држач за папир... xD
<Atlantic777> nemoguće
<Atlantic777> ali ovo je offtopic, daklem.. #ubuntu-rs-offtopic kanal
<fork> je l' se ovdje mogu vidjeti slike prije glasanja xD http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/category/vesti/
<sebojand> ljudi jako velik problem imam nikako nisam mogo da udjem ove stalno sam bio disonektovan sad sam uzo lap top
<sebojand> stvar je ovakva na uuntu mi net nikako ne radi softvare centar ne radi
<sebojand> sad kad ubacim neki cd da dignem ubuntu iili win
<sebojand> nece da ocita
<sebojand> a prvi je cd rom
<sebojand> samo dize ubuntu i to je to
<sebojand> nece da ocita nista drugo kad ubacim fj kad ugasim komp i upalim nece da ocita cd np win
<fork> je li BIOS podešen?
<sebojand> da podese je bio sve do sad uvek je bio prvi
<sebojand> cd rom
<sebojand> pa drugi
<Kostic> Како неће ЦД... Имаш ли мени за бирање шта се диже код БИОС-а?
<sebojand> hdd
<sebojand> sad cu ti reci sta je
<sebojand> boot option priorities
<sebojand> boot option #1 ubunu
<sebojand> boot option #2 uefi tsstcorp...
<fork> To je GRUB?
<sebojand> boot opion #3 p2 tsstcorp cd...
<Kostic> Нисам мислио на ГРУБ већ на БИОС
<Kostic> нпр. ја притиснем ЕСЦ при паљењу
<sebojand> pa u biosu sam
<sebojand> da da
<sebojand> u bio su sam
<Kostic> и он ми избаци листу са хардом, цд читачем итд...
<Kostic> па онда изаберем ЦД читач и покренем оно са њега...
<sebojand> pa nece
<sebojand> da se pokrne u opste nista
<sebojand> kad ubacim
<sebojand> np ubuntu
<sebojand> da istaliram
<sebojand> on pokrene ubuntu
<Kostic> Пробао са живим УСБ-ом?
<sebojand> koji je istaliran
<sebojand> to nisam radio u opste
<sebojand> nije kod mene usb
<fork> Učitava li Ubuntu (instalirani) CD-ove, možda optika nije u redu.
<sebojand> racunar je nov
<sebojand> da da ucitava
<sebojand> kad pokrenem sistem
<Kostic> Пробао други ЦД?
<sebojand> on ocitava sta god ubacim
<sebojand> ubacujem ovaj cd sto sam istalirao sinoc ubuntu
<sebojand> i sad nece da ga ocita
<sebojand> kad ga restartujem da dignem opet sistem on nece da ga ocita
<Kostic> Па можда је ЦД отишао...
<sebojand> nemoguce
<Kostic> Не ЦД читач
<Kostic> већ сам ЦД.
<Kostic> а можда и ЦД читач зеза... Пробао да читаш нешто унутар Убунтуа?
<sebojand> pa ocuta ga u ubutu
<Kostic> типа музика нека, порно филмови итд...?
<sebojand> sve jedan cd
<Kostic> предлажем да пробаш живи УСБ... Или нарежи нови ЦД.
<sebojand> eo sad sam ubacio
<sebojand> win xp
<sebojand> i nece ni nje da ocita
<Kostic> отвори рачунар, искључи/укључи поново каблове за хард диск и цд читач
<Kostic> па поново покрени рачунар.
<sebojand> o
<Kostic> fork, мини виндоус икспе је опција која обећава на Хиреновом бут ЦД-у...
<sebond> ma jok
<sebond> brate
<sebond> opet isto
<sebond> odma pokrene ubuntu
<Kostic> Пробај други ЦД или направи живи УСБ... То ти је то.
<sebond> evo sad sam uso u ubuntu
<sebond> i ubacio win
<sebond> i ocita ga sve normalno
<sebond> a kad ocu da ga dignem nece
<sebond> ko da se poremetilo nesto u biosu
<sebond> ili ubuntu nesto zezo
<sebond> no
<Kostic> не знам тебра, пробај оно што сам ти већ рекао...
<sebond> sad mi sve zivo prradilo
<sebond> i net
<sebond> i softver centar
<sebond> i sve lol
<sebond> poludeo mi racunar
<sebojand> e narode
<sebojand> jel openJDK java 7 runtime
<sebojand> jel to ova java
<sebojand> za gledanje filmova preko neta
<sebojand> sto ima u soft centru
<sebojand> ili da skinem za .www java com
<Atlantic777> traži nsplugin
<Atlantic777> jdk je java development kit, tebi treba jre + nspplugin
<sebojand> ovi na stranicama traze javu
<Atlantic777> jre je java runtime environment
<Atlantic777> a nsplugin je netscape plugin, odnosno dodatak za firefox i ostale browsere
<sebojand> aham ok
<sebojand> ovo skidam iz centra
<sebojand> a wrapper to run netscape plygins on there architectures
<Atlantic777> Ja mislim da ti to treba, a nisam siguran.
<Atlantic777> Mrtav sam umoran.
<Atlantic777> Bolje sačekaj da ti se neko drugi javi.
<rango_> dobra noc
<Atlantic777> zdravo
<rango_>  imam jedan problem
<rango_> snimci sa youtubea su mi9 plavi
<rango_>   koristim ubuntu 12.04
<Atlantic777> i imaš nvidia karticu
<Atlantic777> i vlasničke drajvere
<Atlantic777> dijagnoza: vdpau
<rango_> da
<Atlantic777> isključi hardversko ubrzanje u flash playeru
<Atlantic777> tamo desni klik na video pa nešto
<rango_> ajd da probam\
<rango_> samo jos nesto da dodam kada deinstal adobe za mozilu meni koci chrome da li je to  normalno
<Atlantic777> verovatno zato Å¡to kao failback koristi html5
<Atlantic777> da, normalno je
<rango_> a znam da chrome ima integrisani adobe fash player
<Atlantic777> nema, koliko znam
<Atlantic777> To što može da pušta youtube video je nešto drugo.
<rango_> pa ipak ima
<Atlantic777> Ne, to je html5 i nema veze sa flash playerom.
<Atlantic777> I to može da radi i firefox.
<sebojand> Atlantic777,  ne mogu da skinem to sto si reko
<sebojand> zapuca mi konekcija
<sebojand> kao neam
<sebojand> a ipa pardon
<sebojand> opet trazi
<sebojand> da istaliramplugin
<rango_> ne ne mogu nikakva podesavanja da uradim
<Atlantic777> sebojand: e ne sećam se sad napamet
<Atlantic777> !java
<lubotu3> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Atlantic777> rango_: nemam nvidia karticu i nisam se lično susreo sa tim problemom ali promis jeste i još neko je nedavno imao sličan problem i uspeo je tako da ga reši. Siguran sam da je to i kod tebe slučaj.
<Atlantic777> rango_: samo ne mogu više detalja da ti dam gde se tačno isključuje, samo znam da su vdpao u flashplayer ključne reči.
<rango_> da ali kada se pojavi setings ja nista ne mogu da kliknem
<sebojand> lubotu3,
<sebojand> nece
<sebojand> brate
<sebojand> istalirao
<sebojand> sam
<sebojand> i nece
<Atlantic777> hee što volim kad se neko ispriča sa botom :D
<nikolja> laku noć o/
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-19
<Anpu> o/
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolja> pozdrav
<sebojand> poz
<sebojand> neko tu
<Beretta021> uvek :)
<sebojand> brate slusaj :D znaci ne znam sta da radim vise
<sebojand> problem je u tome
<sebojand> sto ne mogu da dignem sistem ono da istaliram sistem
<sebojand> posto mi je prvi cdrom
<sebojand> a drugi hdd
<sebojand> i ja sad ubacim cd
<sebojand> win7
<sebojand> i ond nece da ono ide istal
<sebojand> odma dize ubuntu
<sebojand> teo sam da istaliram win7 pa onda ubuntu
<sebojand> posto je lakse tako
<sebojand> pre ubuntu je sve bilo kako treba
<sebojand> dali me razumes
<Mile_> izvinjavam se sto se mesam ali postavio bi sebojand -u jedno pitanje: da li uopste nece da pokrene instalaciju ili uradi kopiranje i kad treba da se rest windows on umesto da nastavi dalje on pokrene ubuntu?
<sebojand> pazi sad
<sebojand> znaci cd rom je prvi
<sebojand> hdd je drugi
<sebojand> sad np
<sebojand> restartujem racunar
<sebojand> i ubacim cd windows
<Mile_> ok
<sebojand> i on nece da ocita a ni vidi nista
<sebojand> samo upali ubuntu
<Beretta021> to je neki hw problem
<Beretta021> vidi boot priority
<sebojand> gledo sam prvi je ubuntu
<sebojand> drugi
<sebojand> cd rom
<sebojand> a treci
<sebojand> hdd
<sebojand> mislim da ide tako
<Mile_> da li si pobao prvo da ubacis cd pa onda da reset. zato sto mozda dok ti ubacis cd ono ti prodje boot...
<sebojand> jesam
<sebojand> vididte sve je bilo ok
<sebojand> znaci sve sam radio kako sam teo
<sebojand> i ja ustaliram ubuntu
<sebojand> pregazim
<sebojand> win
<sebojand> i vise ne mogu nista
<Mile_> pa gore si napisao da je prvi ubuntu
<sebojand> omno da dizem sistem
<Mile_> treba prvi cdrom
<sebojand> cek
<sebojand> sad cu da vidim
<sebojand> dolazim za 2 min
<Mile_> ajd
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> pa mora da stavi cd kao prvi boot
<Beretta021> o boze
<Mile_> a dobro polako ne zna svako to...
<sebojand> namestio sam digo sam win :D
<sebojand> bio je problem oko ko je prvi drugi i to u biosu
<Beretta021> sebojand: pa zar nije logicno ako stavis hdd na prvo mesto da ce prvo sa njega bootovati?
<Beretta021> :D
<Mile_> brv
<sebojand> jeste :D
<sebojand> ali ja svaki put kad sam bio menjo boot
<sebojand> on nije snimio
<sebojand> pa mi zato stalno dizo prvo ubuntu
<Mile_> a sad nemas ubuntu?
<sebojand> sad neamm ubuntu
<sebojand> sad cu ga dici da imam
<sebojand> i ubuntu i win
<sebojand> posto je lakse
<sebojand> ako imas win
<sebojand> da dignes ubuntu
<sebojand> da bude dual boot
<Mile_> zasto si se opredelio da imas i win koji je razlog?
<sebojand> razlog je tome sto sam uzo dosta jaku masinu
<sebojand> da bi igro igice krajsis bet 3 itd
<Beretta021> ccc te igrice :D
<sebojand> zato sam ostavio win
<sebojand> a drugi razlog sto ocu ubuntu
<sebojand> zato sto mi je mnogo interesantan:D
<sebojand> imo sam ga ja vec koristio sam ga jedno mes dana zna Beretta021
<sebojand> ali sam uzo drugi racunar
<sebojand> steta sto onaj drug hdd
<sebojand> ne mogu da ukljucim na ovaj komp
<sebojand> pa bi ga samo rokno ceo
<sebojand> ono je sata 2 a ovo 3 cini mi se
<Beretta021> sebojand: zaste ne bi moglo?
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> *zasto
<Beretta021> moras da imas bar 2 sata2 prikljucka
<sebojand> ovaj u servisu
<Beretta021> procitaj u manualu
<sebojand> cek cek
<sebojand> onaj je ata
<Beretta021> tj koja je ploca?
<sebojand> cini mi se
<sebojand> nesto starije
<Beretta021> ne moguce ni to da nema
<Beretta021> *nemoguce
<sebojand> sda cu ti kazem koja je ploca
<sebojand> sec
<Mile_> sta je nemoguce da nema?
<Beretta021> ata
<Mile_> pa sad ove nove mb nema nijedna ata
<Beretta021> moja ima jedan ata i jedan fdd
<sebojand> ploca se zove
<sebojand> tseries
<sebojand> ta75m+
<sebojand> bio star
<Mile_> Beretta021 predpostavljam da uz to imas i sata to su ti neke mb na granici staro/novo
<sebojand> ovaj u servisu
<sebojand> sto sam kupio racunar
<sebojand> je reko da ne mogu
<sebojand> da koristim stari hard disk
<sebojand> da moram da uzmem novi
<sebojand> i ja uzo
<Beretta021> vid sr***a nema pata
<sebojand> od 500giga
<Mile_> opa FM1
<sebojand> sta pata
<sebojand> sta fm1
<sebojand> :D
<Mile_> podnozje za cpu
<Mile_> da li znas koji je cpu u pitanju?
<Beretta021> paralel ata i serial ata :)
<sebojand> jel to dobro ili lose
<sebojand> da da znam
<sebojand> sec
<Mile_> Beretta021 u kom si veku?
<Beretta021> 13 vek p.n.e.
<sebojand> amd athlon || x4 631 quad-core procesor 4.00ghz
<Mile_> opa i kako je tamo, kolko vidim jos se koristi ata tamo a?
<sebojand> kaze da moze da radi na 4.3ghz
<Beretta021> Mile_: samo magnetne trake
<Beretta021> sebojand: nemoj se previse zaludjivati OC-om
<Beretta021> samo mu kratis vek
<Mile_> pa polako jos se to tamo kod vas razvija :)
<Beretta021> a poboljsanje je vrlo neosetno
<sebojand> ma necu
<sebojand> ga klokovati vise
<Mile_> zavisi kolko ga oc
<sebojand> ovako je super
<Beretta021> jas sam moj Q6600 na 2.9 dizao
<Beretta021> nista posebno
<sebojand> ali kaze da ekstra radi na 4.3
<Beretta021> kompajliranje je malo krace samo
<sebojand> kaze nema nikakvih problema
<Mile_> sebojand 2.6GHz kakvi 4
<sebojand> Mile_:
<sebojand> pa pie mi amd athlon || x4 631 quad-core procesor 4.00ghz
<Mile_> pa pise
<Mile_> al ja ti kazem fabricki kako je
<Mile_> moz da pise i 20GHz
<Mile_> http://itsvet.com/proizvod/amd-athlon-ii-x4-631-2.6ghz-4mb/comp_comp_cpu/47/474
<Beretta021> e ljudi aj na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Beretta021> da ne prljamo kanal ovde
<sebojand> ae
<Beretta021> ...
<Mile_> kako sad odavde /j
<Icy_blue> Mile klik na ime kanala i prebaciće te automaCki :)
<Beretta021>  /join #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Mile_> meni radi i na /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Beretta021> :)
<Nikolaaaa> ćao drugari! Imam instaliran Transmission 2.33 (12565)
<Nikolaaaa> neće da pokreće magnet linkove sa pirate bay-a
<Nikolaaaa> kažu da treba da apdejtujem svoj torent klijent
<Nikolaaaa> skinuo sam sa ni torenta njihovu poslednju verziju za linux
<Nikolaaaa> ali ne znam kako da instaliram
<Nikolaaaa> došlo je zapakovano u tar.gz formatu
<Nikolaaaa> ima li koga?
<sasa_> nikolaaaa
<sasa_> jesi tu
<Atlantic777> Ja? :)
<Kostic> МИЛИЦЕ?????
<Atlantic777> nocaps & offtopic
<Nikolaaaa> tu sam
<Nikolaaaa> odustajem od ni torenta
<Nikolaaaa> sad hoću da instaliram transmission 2.5
<Nikolaaaa> i opet ne znam kako
<sasa_> kod mene transmission 2.33 bez problema otvara magnet linkove. koju linux distribuciju koristis
<Nikolaaaa> ubuntu 11.10
<Nikolaaaa> i ne radi
<Nikolaaaa> koristim chromium, i kada kliknem na magnet link otvori mi novu blanko stranu
<sasa_> kod mene na xubuntu 11.1o i linux mintu 12 lxde radi. pokusaj da otvoris sa firefoxom
<Nikolaaaa> jej! sa firefoxom raid
<frfx_cnf> poz
<Nikolaaaa> ali što neće u chromiumu
<Nikolaaaa> =
<Nikolaaaa> ?
<sasa_> sacekaj malo
<frfx_cnf> da li neko hoce da mi pomogne oko drajvera za graficku. trenutna rezolucija mi je 640x480 i slabo se snalazim. inace, instalirao sam ovu poslednju ubuntu verziju 12.04
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: koja grafička kartica je u pitanju?
<Kostic> дај излаз од lspci
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, to je stara graficka, 128 mb g-force. inace, ona radi odlicno na 10.04 ubuntu. automatski mi trazi da instaliram drajver, ovde toga nije bilo :(
<Atlantic777> lspci | grep VGA
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: pokreni ovo u terminalu pa nam pošalji
<frfx_cnf> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<frfx_cnf> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Atlantic777> ok
<Kostic> како иде беше, apt-get install nvidia-common?
<frfx_cnf> to sam uradio
<frfx_cnf> nasao sam na net-u isto to, ali nije radilo tako kada se instalira. onaj gui za n-vidiu je prazan
<Atlantic777> a da li je ranije bila veća rezolucija, kad si instalirao 12.04
<Kostic> glxinfo | grep render
<Kostic> дај glxinfo | grep render
<frfx_cnf> jeste i sada kada sam "ugasio" taj drajver koji je polovican, ostala mi je ova mala rezolucija
<Kostic> упали онда noveau драјвер.
<Atlantic777> ok, kako si instalirao taj drugi drajver?
<frfx_cnf> Kostic, samo sec. moram da instaliram glxinfo
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, samo sec
<Atlantic777> jockey ili apt-get?
<Atlantic777> ok
<Kostic> чекамо...
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, taj drugi sam instalirao ovako:
<Atlantic777> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/948053
<frfx_cnf> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 948053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu Precise) "nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 uninstallable on Precise" [Medium,Triaged]
<frfx_cnf> da, taj drajver 173 mi je lepo radio na 10.04
<Kostic> Не знам зашто уопште тераш 12.04 са том графичком...
<Atlantic777> Kostic: zato Å¡to tako i treba.
<Kostic> Пробао да промениш резолуцију? :D
<frfx_cnf> Kostic, teram iskljucivo zbog gimp-a 2.8 rc 1
<frfx_cnf> Kostic, sada nikako ne mogu da promenim rezoluciju
<Atlantic777> rešićemo
<Kostic> Atlantic777, не видим ту никакву логику... Успут, /afk си... xD
<frfx_cnf> evo izlaz ove komande: glxinfo | grep render
<frfx_cnf> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 30
<Atlantic777> Kostic:  away     : Zauzet sam.
<frfx_cnf> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 30
<Kostic> вау.... :DDDD
<frfx_cnf> direct rendering: Yes
<Kostic> дајте пестициде овам.
<Kostic> аха
<frfx_cnf> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV34
<Kostic> значи рендерује
<Kostic> галијум? То је ваљда noveau
<frfx_cnf> Kostic, btw, prebacio sam ovaj 12.04 u classic view gnome without effects
<frfx_cnf> tako, da. ako bi mi proradila graficka, zadrzao bih 12.04
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: hajde nam postavi na http://paste.ubuntu.com izlaz komande xrandr
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, ok
<Kostic> Што ниси узео Дебијан са ИксФЦЕ-ом?
<Atlantic777>  /k Kostic
<Atlantic777> ne troluj
<Kostic> Тролујем??? Јао, мајку му...
<frfx_cnf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937265/
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, jel ovo dobro sto sam sada poslao?
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: ne
<Atlantic777> prazno je
<frfx_cnf> sada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<frfx_cnf> sta treba da uradim kada udarim komandu: "paste"?
<Atlantic777> uh, hajde ovako
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit
<frfx_cnf> ok i onda?
<frfx_cnf> instalirao sam
<Atlantic777> pošalješ mi link koji se pojavi na kraju
<Atlantic777> jesi li kopirao celu komandu kao Å¡to sam ti dao?
<frfx_cnf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937269/
<frfx_cnf> heh, nisam znao da tako moze :)
<Atlantic777> e, to! :D
<Atlantic777> lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 4 | pastebinit
<frfx_cnf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937272/
<Atlantic777> jeste, nouveau je u pitanju
<Atlantic777> khm, samo momenat
<frfx_cnf> ok
<Atlantic777> galium 3d je inače softverski redner
<Atlantic777> render*
<Atlantic777> dakle CPU
<Atlantic777> i to ne valja :)
<frfx_cnf> sto ce reci?
<Atlantic777> evo sada baš čitam, izgleda da ubuntu ekipa još uvek čeka nove drajvere za nvidia da spakuje u 12.04
<frfx_cnf> jel za ovu novu verziju ubuntu 12.04 trebaju novije graficke?
<Atlantic777> mada mislim da je ta vest malo matora
<Atlantic777> jok
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, sta ti imas, koji distro?
<Atlantic777> privremeno sam na archu, inače preferiram gentoo, a ostalima delim ubuntu
<frfx_cnf> lol
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, jel ima neke nade za moju graficku na ovom ubuntu 12.04 ili nema?
<Atlantic777> ima, sigurno da ima
<frfx_cnf> da se vratim na 10.04 i cekam 12.04 da update-uje sve sto treba
<Atlantic777> jesi li spreman da uništiš ovu instalaciju? :P
<Atlantic777> ja bih da probamo ovo: http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<frfx_cnf> kako mislis da je unistim, da je izbrisem?
<Atlantic777> pretpostavljam da će sve biti ok, ali ne mogu da garantujem
<Atlantic777> pa da instaliraš opet ako nešto skršimo
<frfx_cnf> ah, nije problem ni najmanje
<frfx_cnf> :)
<frfx_cnf> da odem na ovaj link?
<Atlantic777> da, imaš tamo uputstvo
<frfx_cnf> odatle sam i krenuo
<frfx_cnf> :D
<frfx_cnf> to je taj drajver koji je "polovican" kod mene
<Atlantic777> Huh, Å¡ta si ti sve radio? Instalirao si 12.04, rezolucija je bila ok.
<Atlantic777> Šta nije valjalo i šta si sledeće uradio?
<Atlantic777> !ask | opetnaistommestu
<lubotu3> opetnaistommestu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Atlantic777> !ubuntu | opetnaistommestu
<lubotu3> opetnaistommestu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, sada cu ponovo da instaliram ovako kako je na sajtu.
<frfx_cnf> pa cu ti javiti sta se desava, ok?
<Atlantic777> frfx_cnf: a šta nije valjalo kada je ubuntu bio svež?
<Atlantic777> mislim, kada još ništa nisi čačkao
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, hm... mislis pre nego sto sam isao da instaliram drajver za graficku?
<Atlantic777> da
<frfx_cnf> pa, nista. ja jednostavno nisam imao drajver
<frfx_cnf> i trebao mi je
<Atlantic777> Uh, pa ako ti sve radi kako treba onda ne diraš ništa.
<Atlantic777> Ako ti nešto ne radi, onda čačkaš.
<frfx_cnf> npr. kod 10.04 me automatski obavesti panel da treba da instaliram drajver i ja to uradim, i sve prodje bezazleno :D
<Atlantic777> Postoje više vrsta drajvera, bez drajvera ne bi video sliku. :)
<Atlantic777> Dakle, u 10.04 te je obavestio da postoje i drugačiji drajveri.
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, mislis, ako sam imao dobru rezoluciju da mi nije trebao drajver od nvidie?
<Atlantic777> da
<frfx_cnf> XD
<frfx_cnf> sta sada da radim?
<Atlantic777> instaliraj opet pa dođi da isproveravamo da li sve radi i teraj tako kako je
<frfx_cnf> ok.
<frfx_cnf> pogledaj samo ovo
<frfx_cnf> sada sam ponovo instalirao drajver sa ovog sajta kroz terminal i ovo je poslednja poruka instalacije:
<frfx_cnf> nvidia_current:
<frfx_cnf> Running module version sanity check.
<frfx_cnf>  - Original module
<frfx_cnf> - No original module exists within this kernel
<frfx_cnf> - Installation
<frfx_cnf> - Installing to /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/updates/dkms/
<frfx_cnf> depmod...........
<frfx_cnf> DKMS: install completed.
<frfx_cnf> Setting up nvidia-settings (295.33-0ubuntu1) ..
<frfx_cnf> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<frfx_cnf> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<frfx_cnf> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ..
<frfx_cnf> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<frfx_cnf> jel ovo u redu?
<Atlantic777> možda
<Atlantic777> restartuj računar
<frfx_cnf> XD "mozda"
<frfx_cnf> sada cu da restartujem pa ti javljam
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777,
<Atlantic777> da?
<frfx_cnf> nije uspelo: this driver is activated but not currently in use.
<frfx_cnf> ponovo cu da instaliram ubuntu 12.04 i ostaviti tako
<Atlantic777> najbolje tako
<Atlantic777> pa se javi na forumu ili ovde ako bude nekih konkretnih problema
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, hvala ti na vremenu koje si odvojio za mene
<frfx_cnf> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> ništa, svrati nam opet
<Atlantic777> pozdrav!
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-20
<TildaTurn> <O
<Klej> Ima li ko ovde 20 miliona cipova za zynga poker ? :D
<Mile> poz
<Beretta021> z
<Nemanja> pozdrav svima
<orpheustar> pozdrav moze li jedno pitanje
<orpheustar> ako neko moze pomoci
<Atlantic777> može
<orpheustar> Imal Laptop Lenovo G560 i imao sam problema na 10.10 sa zvukom, kada je frisko bio inst. kada se ukljucile slusalice cuo se zvuk
<orpheustar> i na slusalece i na zvucnik a ovaj njegom mikrofon je radio
<orpheustar> da bi to otklonio, neko mi je neto rekao sta da instaliram :/
<orpheustar> :-/
<Atlantic777> huh, ne bih znao
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu, neko će se sigurno setiti
<orpheustar> ne znam sta ali se zvuk popravljen no njegom mikrofon ne radi, sada sam na 11.10 pa reko mozda sada vredi pokusati
<Atlantic777> tipujem na padevchooser ili tako nešto
<orpheustar> ne kapiram
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu, ja pretpostavljam da si to sređivao programom koji se zove padevchooser za konfigurisanje pulse audio
<Atlantic777> uglavnom, najbolje da pitaš na http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org
<orpheustar> kako sw secam nesto sam trebao kucati u terminalu
<Atlantic777> ne znam stvarno
<orpheustar> vidim taj program ali nece da mi se pokrene
<orpheustar> ok, nista
<orpheustar> mozda dodje neko ko zna
<Jelena_buntu> dobro veče
<Jelena_buntu> imam jedno pitanje, ako moze mala pomoć
<Atlantic777> pitaj
<Jelena_buntu> ovako
<Jelena_buntu> grub je instaliran na sda
<Jelena_buntu> win je na sda1
<Jelena_buntu> ubuntu na sdb1
<Jelena_buntu> kad ukljucim PC, pojavljuje se greška: error: no such device i oznaka
<Jelena_buntu> i grub rescue
<Jelena_buntu> isključim ga hardverski
<Jelena_buntu> i ponovo uključim i grub se tada normalno učita
<Jelena_buntu> svaki put tako
<Jelena_buntu> "iz druge"
<Jelena_buntu> uopšte mi nije jasno šta se dešava
<Atlantic777> svaki put baš iz druge?
<Jelena_buntu> da
<Atlantic777> da li je cold boot drugi put ili... ? Mislim, da li potpuno isključiš računar pa ga opet uključiš ili restart.
<Jelena_buntu> cold boot
<Atlantic777> zanimljivo
<Atlantic777> A šta se dogodi kada pokušaš treći put da podigneš sistem?
<Jelena_buntu> lol, pa to jos nisam probala >(
<Jelena_buntu> :)
<Atlantic777> nije da imam nešto vremena sada, možda bolje da postaviš pitanje i na forumu
<Atlantic777> eto, probaj i treći put
<Atlantic777> i zanima me šta treba da mu radiš posle drugog puta da opet ne radi
<Jelena_buntu> ok, hvala u svakom slucaju
<Atlantic777> da li da napraviš pauzu, da se ohladi ili nešto
<Jelena_buntu> ne
<Jelena_buntu> odmah ga ukljucim
<Jelena_buntu> ok, nem aveye
<Jelena_buntu> veze
<Jelena_buntu> pokusacu ponovo da probam
<Atlantic777> vidi i one smart testove
<Atlantic777> meni to liči na hw problem
<Atlantic777> moguće da taj drugi hdd nije sasvim ispravan pa mu treba vremena da se zagreje ili tako nešto
<Atlantic777> imao sam i takvih slučajeva :D
<Jelena_buntu> ok
<Jelena_buntu> hvala ti
<Atlantic777> pa nema na čemu
<milke> вече :)
<milke> Је ли био неко некад у хотелу Златибор у Ужицу? :)
<nikolja> dobro veče
<milke> вече :)
<maletaski> veče
<orpheustar> upomoc :D
<orpheustar> ima li nekoga
<orpheustar> nikad ne znam ko je ovde online a ko off
<orpheustar> trebam malu pomoc
<milke> само ти питај
<milke> неко ће се већ пробудити, а многи ће пре или касније прочитати :Д
<orpheustar> Imam laptop Lenovo G 560
<orpheustar> vec godinu dana
<orpheustar> a prosle god kada sam stavio 10.10
<orpheustar> imao sam problem sa zvukom
<milke> па је л' их имаш још увек? :Д
<orpheustar> originalno je radilo sve samo sto kada sam stavio slusalice, onda je isao zvuk i na njih i na zvucnike, uz pomoc nekoga (sad se vec ne secam koga) sam resio ali delimicno
<milke> аха
<orpheustar> kada sam nesto uradiom (ne znam vec sta) sve je bilo ok ali mi integrisani mikrofon nije radio a pre toga jeste,
<orpheustar> sada imam 11.10 pa se mislim da li vredi sada pokusati
<orpheustar> ubi me da uvek nabadam slusalice i mic. kabel kad vec imam integ. mic.
<orpheustar> malo sam citao na forumu ali nisam nasao resenje
<milke> значи само ти микрофон не ради?
<orpheustar> sa
<orpheustar> sve radi kako treba, radi mic ali na slusalicama kada se nabude a ne i integrisani sto bi meni bilo draze
<milke> а тај интегрисани је на камери?  ради ли она?
<orpheustar> na laptopu je tu dole kod tastature
<orpheustar> sa leve strane
<orpheustar> kamera radi
<milke> а што човече не направи тему на форуму? :Д
<orpheustar> pa ok ako ne nadjem pomoc ovde onda cu tamo
<milke> уради сад copy/paste тога што си написао и склепај у тему, чисто да не пропадне :П
<milke> ја сам вечерас у крајње неозбиљном издању, тешко да ћу ти бити од помоћи :Р
<orpheustar> ok hvala
<orpheustar> racunam da ovo sluzi za takve stvari ali ako ne, nema problema :)
<milke> које, овај чет?
<milke> служи, само је лутрија када ћеш набости некога ко може да ти помогне око конкретног проблема у конкретном тренутку
<orpheustar> da
<orpheustar> ovde sam i onda resio problem
<orpheustar> ne secam se vec ko mi je pomogao
<orpheustar> no svejedno
<milke> вероватно је Промис био слободан :Д
<orpheustar> moze biti da je on
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-21
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolja> dobar dan
<lohala> jel sljaka ovaj cat
<Atlantic777> dap
<lohala> nisam irc koristio od 98
<lohala> :D
<Atlantic777> onda će ti se svideti irssi :)
<Atlantic777> Å ta se koristilo '98? BitchX?
<Atlantic777> Ja sam već iz mIRC generacije...
<lohala> nego ja imam proble sa grafickom kartom
<Atlantic777> Kakav problem?
<lohala> neki dan sam drugarici nabacio ubuntu na laptop
<Atlantic777> Ok, ali Å¡ta je problem?
<lohala> pa znas kad se instalira sve zavrsi pa izbaci updete i da se izabere drajver za grafiku
<lohala> ja sam udjem tamo da potrazim
<lohala> krene da' ga trazi i inista
<lohala> i nista*
<Atlantic777> to je ok
<lohala> kao zakljucano pokazuje
<Atlantic777> koja grafa je u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> I kakvi problemi postoje?
<lohala> mislim da je intel
<lohala> sacu da nadjem tacno
<Atlantic777> onda ni ne postoji vlasnički drajver
<lohala>  Intel GMA X3100
<Atlantic777> ne treba ništa da se instalira i ni ne postoji vlasnički drajver
<Atlantic777> pretpostavljam da ni ne postoje problemi sa grafikom
<Atlantic777> i nije mi jasno zašto svi vole da čačkaju mečku kada im sve radi kako treba :)
<lohala> ma radi sve tu nema sta vec
<Atlantic777> valjda vas je microsoft navikao da ništa ne radi i sve treba da se krpi :P
<Atlantic777> hajde da pokušam u dve rečenice da ti objasnim to oko naknadne instalacije drajvera
<lohala> zla*
<lohala> moze
<Atlantic777> postoje open source drajveri koji se još nazivaju i slobodni i u zavisnosti od modela do modela, različite mogućnosti grafičkih karti rade ili ne rade
<Atlantic777> zavisi dokle su dogurali sa razvijanjem drajvera za taj GPU
<Atlantic777> s druge strane, postoje vlasnički (proprietary) drajveri čiji kod nije otvoren, razvija ih kompanija koja je i napravila GPU (ATI-AMD, nVidia)
<Atlantic777> dešava se da nekada nešto ne radi sa slobodnim drajverima i u toj situaciji se instaliraju ti vlasnički drajveri umesto slobodnih
<lohala> da kapiram
<Atlantic777> uglavnom se sve to pokrpi vremenom i u slobodnim drajverima. Open Source drajveri su podrazumevani, ovi drugi se instaliraju naknadno.
<Atlantic777> dakle, ako radi - ne diraj
<Atlantic777> osim ako znaš šta radiš ili hoćeš da se igraš i naučiš :)
<lohala> dost citam o svemu tome
<TildaTurn> podrazumevani=instaliraju se automatski pri instalaciji operativnog sistema
<Atlantic777> po defaultu :D
<TildaTurn> :)
<lohala> ja ubuntu koristim od 10.04 verzije
<lohala> sa 10.10 sam se bas zaljubio u njega
<lohala> a eksperimentisao sam sa svim distribucijama
<lohala> mint nije los i suse
<lohala> e a sto se tice laptopa drugarice
<lohala> ja joj mogu nastimati efekte
<lohala> ?
<lohala> nesto me izbaci
<lohala> opet ja samo da pitam ima par dana pocelo mi se desavati da mi nestane x za zatvaranje prozora minimajz i to sta bi to moglo da bude
<lohala> ?
<lohala> imali koga ? o.O
<Atlantic777> šta si sve budžio?
<Atlantic777> jesi li dodavao emerald ili tako nešto?
<Atlantic777> da li si petljao nešto sa compizom?
<Atlantic777> koji ubuntu uopšte?
<Atlantic777> 11.10?
<lohala> jasam
<lohala> compiz sam instalirao
<lohala> 11.10
<lohala> koristim
<Atlantic777> errr compiz stiže uz ubuntu
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta si ti instalirao?
<Atlantic777> ccsm?
<lohala> da
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma
<Atlantic777> e, moram da idem
<Atlantic777> bbl
<lohala> sve sam podesip radi sve neke precice i to
<lohala> al nakon nekog vremea izcubemi se kad se izlogujem opet radi neo vreme
<lohala> nek*
<lohala> neko*
<lohala> pa kontam jel se ti bagovi svima desaaju ili samo meni baksuzu
<proka> Ako sam lepo skapirao ovo sto si napisao
<proka> Onda se to desava i meni.
<proka> compiz --replace resava problem?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-22
<frfx_x> jel ima nekoga?
<nikolja> zdravo
<Mile> pozdravv
<Mile> Atlantic777 ima li besplatan xchat za win7 ?
<Atlantic777> Mile: potraži silverex
<lolala> opet ja juce sam pokusao da resim neke probleme koji me muce ali testatura mi je crkla
<lolala> :D
<lolala> to sto mi nestaju dugmici za minimajz pojede me to dal neko zna sta bi moglo da bude ?
<ZPop> Mile: http://www.xchat-wdk.org/
<orpheustar> pozdrav ima li nekoga da moze da pomogne?
<orpheustar> u vezi problema sa zvukom na laptopu :)
<orpheustar> svi spavaju izgleda :D
<proka> orpheustar, reci sta te muci konkretno?
<orpheustar> imam Lenovo G560
<orpheustar> i na njemu sada imam 11.10
<orpheustar> sve radi samo mi ne radi integrisani mikrofon
<orpheustar> kada ubodem slusalice i mic. to radi
<orpheustar> ali ne i integrisani
<proka> Aham
<orpheustar> pa me to malo muci
<proka> 'ajde da probamo ovako
<proka> Otvori terminal
<proka> I ukucaj
<proka> sudo apt-get install aumix
<orpheustar> momenat
<proka> K
<orpheustar> uradio je
<proka> Okej
<proka> Sada otkucaj
<proka> aumix -i 100
<orpheustar> nece
<proka> ?
<proka> Sta ti prijavljuje?
<orpheustar> aumix -i 100
<orpheustar> error opening mixer: No such file or directory
<orpheustar> jel to u terminalu trebam kucati?
<orpheustar> ili?
<proka> Da, da
<proka> U terminalu
<proka> Sad guglujem, meni je to resilo sve probleme oko mikrofona
<proka> A ako ukucas samo aumix?
<proka> Isto izbaci?
<orpheustar> da da
<orpheustar> kad idem na Alt+F2
<orpheustar> i tako probam ne nadje
<proka> mhm
<proka> Cekaj sekund
<orpheustar> ej nadje
<orpheustar> kad kucam aumix ali kada
<orpheustar> kliknem na njega ne otvara nista
<proka> Hm, cudno.
<proka> 'ajde probaj da instaliras i aumix-gtk iz terminala
<proka> Da vidimo sta ce onda da se desava
<proka> Pa ako ne bude htelo, obrisi oba sa sudo apt-get purge aumix aumix-gtk
<orpheustar> kako da inatsliram ono
<orpheustar> aumix-gtk
<proka> sudo apt-get install aumix-gtk
<orpheustar> uradio je
<proka> Okej
<proka> 'ajde sada kucaj aumix
<orpheustar> error opening mixer: No such file or directory
<proka> 'ajde da ga obrises
<proka> I jedno i drugo
<proka> Znaci sudo apt-get purge aumix aumix-gtk
<orpheustar> aumix -i 100 ni ovo ne otvara
<orpheustar> uradio je
<proka> Cekaj sad da pogledam po netu...
<proka> Btw, je l' si probao da potrazis u Soundu
<proka> Da nije utisan?
<proka> Ja sam pretpostavio da si to vec uradio sam
<orpheustar> radi mi sve i mikrofon na sluskama li nece ovaj integrisani da proradi
<orpheustar> kao da ga ne prepoznaje
<proka> 'ajde ovako
<proka> Idi System > Preferences > Sound
<orpheustar> jesam tamo
<proka> Kartica Hardware
<proka> Sta ti je izabrano?
<orpheustar> da
<orpheustar> dvosmerni analogni stereo
<proka> Analog stereo duplex?
<proka> 1 input/1 output
<proka> ?
<orpheustar> meni je na nasem
<orpheustar> zadnja stavka
<orpheustar> da
<orpheustar> to je
<proka> Dobro, to je onda verovatno to
<orpheustar> da
<proka> A kartica input?
<proka> Ili kako ti se vec zove
<proka> Sledeca
<orpheustar> ulaz :)
<proka> To xD
<proka> I jacina ulaza je na koliko?
<orpheustar> pa 100%
<proka> Hmmm
<proka> I meni je tako bilo...
<proka> A reci mi
<orpheustar> i kad ubodem mikrofon onda radi ali kad izvucem onda ovaj integrisani nece
<proka> Kad pridjes tom integrisanom micu
<proka> I proizvedes neki izuzetno jak zvuk
<proka> Tipa, dunes u njega
<proka> Je l' ti se pomeri
<proka> Bar malo
<proka> Onaj indikator
<proka> ?
<orpheustar> nista
<proka> Onda izgleda da nije isti problem...
<orpheustar> hm ne znam
<orpheustar> u etc/moodpreobe.d/ alsa-base.conf   treba da uradim neke promene ali mi ne da kao da pristupim i snimim promena kad sam priavljen kao Admin a nece
<orpheustar> kaze da nisam root
<orpheustar> Немате неопходне дозволе да сачувате датотеку. Проверите да ли сте унели исправну путању и покушајте поново.
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kompajliranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kompajliranje--17491
<uros1> Pozz ekipi, putuje li neko iz Novog Sada do Beograda danas, ili sutra ili prekosutra, potrebna usluga
<pomoc> pozdrav
<uros1> putuje li neko, danas, sutra, prekosutra iz Novog Sada do Beograda? Mala uslugica mi treba
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija Android Developer Tools-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-android-developer-tools-a
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Krojne liste : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-krojne-liste
<pomoc> Zna neko?
<dragan99> a sta?
<pomoc> kako kod windows dumeter
<pomoc> za llinux
<pomoc> ?
<dragan99> ne znam
<TildaTurn> a sta je dumeter?
<TildaTurn> mislis na DU Meter?
<pomoc> da
<TildaTurn> network bandwidth monitor?
<pomoc> ima li takva koja slcina aplikacija za linux?
<Atlantic777> vnstat
<dragan99> to sam i ja sad izguglo bandwidth monitor
<dragan99> :D
<pomoc> zanci nemate pojma
<TildaTurn> imamo
<pomoc> pa daj koji znas?
<dragan99> TildaTurn: ovaj je dobar :) ici ce na ignore, oce bas isto ko u win, pa koji klinac nije ostao na win
<TildaTurn> ma ...
 * TildaTurn se suzdrzava
 * dragan99 setovano
<Atlantic777> pomoc: rekao sam ti već, vnstat
<TildaTurn> e kad neko oce bass sve na tacnu pa se jos buni :-/
<Atlantic777> ne znam kako da im objasnim koliko nas malo plaćaju za ovo šta radimo ovde :/
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> pa samo da ukuca 'network bandwidth monitor+linux' i izadje mu gomila varijanti
<TildaTurn> ne kontam zasto je too tesko
<TildaTurn> ustvari .., kontam ali ..
<dragan99> mogao je i da ukuca taj 'du meter alternate linux' isto bi nesto dobio
<dragan99> al mrzi ga
<dragan99> a i nece da ukljuci mozak
<Atlantic777> TildaTurn: jesi li ti beše probao freenet?
<TildaTurn> Atlantic777,  nisam
<TildaTurn> malko citao samo, itd
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-17
 * dragan99 gledam video player pa se pitam kome trebaju playeri koji ne mogu da uvuku prevod
 * dragan99 npr. KMlayer, Dragon player, Banshe, Kafein
 * dragan99 ili ja tu nesto gresim, jedina dva upotrbljiva playera za filmoe VLC i SMplayer
<Atlantic777> dragan99: kmplayer sigurno može da pušta prevod.
<dragan99> Atlantic777: kako gde da mu stavim, ne vidim nigde manyu i nista oko prevoda
<dragan99> *meni
<Atlantic777> kmplayer je frontend za mplayer, koliko se sećam, a mplayer je vrlo napredan :)
<Atlantic777> hajde baš da vidim, ako mi ne povuče mnogo paketa instaliraću ga časkom
<Atlantic777> uh, hoće pola KDE-a da dovuče :D
<dragan99> znam i pre je bio maltene slican SMplayery, sad jedva da ima neki meni, da on je KDE a ja sam na KDE
<Atlantic777> ili sam ga ja beše pomešao sa smplayerom?
<dragan99> trbalo bi maltene da su slicni
<dragan99> vizuelno, pre je tako bilo
<Atlantic777> ma instaliraću ga :)
<dragan99> juce sam krenuo da gledam drugu sezonu Igrre Tronova
<Atlantic777> Vredi li gledati? Ja nisam još uopšte, a vidim da svi oko mene gladaju, čitaju...
<Atlantic777> evo, desetak minuta pa ću imati i ja kmplayer i javljam
<dragan99> SMplayer nesto secka na HD6700, VLC je pustio ali ton zezo dok se nije vratio u setovanju na 100%
<Atlantic777> h264, mkv?
<Atlantic777> koja rezolucija, koji drajver?
<Atlantic777> koji cpu?
<dragan99> Meni se serija dopada, sad je pec posela treca sezona lai ja sam samo odlegao prvu
<dragan99> 720 mp4
<Atlantic777> mp4 mislim da bi trebao da radi ok... ali 720p je onako malo viša rezolucija
<dragan99> za karticu je staljen xorg-edgers, ne ide preko xv secka, mislim da mora gl za ATI
<Atlantic777> ja sam na intelovoj integruši i za sada mi ništa nije seckalo
<Atlantic777> ali imam i5 tako da verovatno to izvuče :)
<dragan99> ja filmove gladam i na visoj rezoluciji full HD 1080
<dragan99> ja imam buldozer sa 6 jezgra, treba samo ubosti pravu kombinaciju
<Atlantic777> da, onda nije ni to problem
<Atlantic777> lepa konfiguracija u svakom slučaju
<dragan99> u win sa mega pack kodecim ladno radi
<dragan99> zato sam probao i kmplayer jer po secanju isti je bio kao smplayer ali sam zapeo kod setovanja jer ga maltene nema
<Atlantic777> a mplayer?
<dragan99> nisam probao
<dragan99> cek da vidim
<Atlantic777> mplayer može da se konfiguriše iz komandne linije, manual je vrlo opširan...
<dragan99> trazi kobasicu za kucanje to je vec komplikovano, ime epizode i ime prevoda su dugacki
<Atlantic777> sva sreća pa postoje džoker znaci i automatsko dovršavane imena fajlova i komandi :D
<Atlantic777> npr *Game*S02E01*.mp4 je dovoljno da on pokupi fajl :)
<Atlantic777> ili: ls > playlist.txt za pravljenje liste koja se onda prosledi playeru
<Atlantic777> ili jednostavno *.mp4 da pusti sve
<Atlantic777> a i za te poduže komande sam voljan da napišem skripticu koja bi olakšala posao, samo ako su parametri poznati
<Atlantic777> u kmplayeru desni klik pa izbor titlova?
<Atlantic777> ne, ne radi desni klik :/
<Atlantic777> kada se ide na configure kmplayer, pod source ima stavka location, pa ispod sub title
<Atlantic777> priznajem, baš su nesretno rešili
<Atlantic777> ih, ode mi dragan :(
<alexa> odoh i ja :) Pozdrav prisutnima!
<Atlantic777> dragan99: http://imgur.com/YuLnGh7
<dragan99> ubo sam ga rename prevoda kao i film, ne moze drugacije
<dragan99> ne moze da se samo prevuce i da ga uzme
<Atlantic777> a zašto ne smplayer? mnogo je bogatiji podešavanjima
<Atlantic777> vreme da se radi nešto
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<dragan99> pozdrav :)
<dragan99> ma teo sam da budem cistunac, kao KMplayer KDE :D
<Atlantic777> mplayer je najčistiji po tom pitanju, nema smeća ni iz jednog desktop okruženja :D
<dragan99> kapiram ovo su mu samo nadogradnje, aj i ja nesto d auradim, da bacim kesu sa djubretom, toliko zasad mogu :)
<nikolam> smplayer je cool
<nikolam> sam skida prevode
<Beretta021> nikolam: koristim ga ali nisam znao za to
<nikolam> Beretta021, nisam ni ja do pre neki dan. obicno gledam bez prevoda al ovaj mi je trebao za engleske podnaslove.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Akaunt pw : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-akaunt-pw
<StephenS> lol
<Kostic> лол indeed
<milke> lol³
<dragan99> Ubuntu 12.10 gnome-shell kad gasim na logoff skrinu dobijem ovu pidzamu kao na slici (normalno bez logoa) http://gnomebuntu.org/, kako maknuti tu rugobu od slike
<dragan99> bolje crni ekran nego ovo, inace kod podizanje sve je fenomenale graficki odradjeno
<pomoc> pozxz
<pomoc> ima koga?
<Atlantic777> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Icy_blue> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<StephenS> pomoc: nema
<Atlantic777> StephenS: inače bih te opomenuo, ali tnx ovaj put.
<Atlantic777> Ovaj je postao bezobrazan.
<Icy_blue> i nije mi jasno Å¡ta je problem?
<Icy_blue> udavi me čovek već 5 dana, stalno mu nešto ne radi :(
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Napajanje za Raspberry pi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-napajanje-za-raspberry-pi
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-18
<dragan99> jutro :) forum ne radi
<Atlantic777> Au...
<Atlantic777> Ajd da vidim Å¡ta mogu da uradim.
<Atlantic777> Uh, baš se zaglupeo.
<Atlantic777> evo još malo i trebalo bi da sam ga vratio u normalu
<dragan99> radi :)
<Atlantic777> pa jedva da sam uspeo da se ulogujem :D
<Atlantic777> ne bih rekao da radi kako treba
<dragan99> ucitao se, nisam jos nista otvorio
<dragan99> ne moze da otvori postove
<dragan99> sad otvara ali je sporo, ja sam na 40Mb/s optici Targo
<dragan99> sad ga je zabagovo, ajd nek se odmori malo, rano je :D
<Atlantic777> ja sam ga isključio :)
<Atlantic777> pf kakav je, radi po svojem :D
<Atlantic777> ja sam uradio Å¡ta sam mogao, trebalo bi da je malo bolje
<Atlantic777> dragan99: radi sada?
<dragan99> radi, havala :)
<dragan99> * hvala :D
<Atlantic777> argh, izgleda da je još neko primetio pa opet petlja po serveru :D
<dragan99> polako, bez nerviranja da ne zaglavis ko ja
<dragan99> sasa_: otkud ti tako rano?
<sasa_> dogovor oko libre casopisa,
<sasa_> zbog toga
<dragan99> a to :)
<dragan99> ja poranio po bolnickoj rutini, merenje sugera, insulin, dorucak, saka lekova za srcku
<sasa_> obicno dodjem oko osam uvece, a sad je situacija vanredna, pa sam malo poranio
<dragan99> ok
<dragan99> onaj interenet player iz zadnjeg broja pun pogodak
<sasa_> valja?
<dragan99> da, dobar je, autor nas covek
<dragan99> ja ukljucim izberem srbiju ima vec preset neke stanice a moze i da se dodaje
<dragan99> dobar prog, do sad nikad nije zabagovao
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<joostvb> sam
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-19
 * dragan99 ovo vec postalo pravilo kad god mi nesto treba ono nece, libreoffice bedna tabela landscape nece da je printna u landscape pdf
<Atlantic777> da li je u obrascu za podešavanje štampača podešeno da štampa u landscape?
<dragan99> jeste al nece
<dragan99> treba mi za lekara bedna tabela sa tri kolone i nece
<Atlantic777> kod mene radi, da sredimo kod mene na brzinu? :)
<Atlantic777> jedino Å¡ta mi pada na pamet, na mail meni .odt a ja nazad .pdf :D
<dragan99> nemam printer i najlakse mi je da printnem tabelu u pdf i onda kod nekog odstampam, jedna bednu stranicu
<dragan99> predlog je ok ali mi trebaju jos podaci za subotu, nedelju i ponedeljak, trema u utorak to da nosim kod endokrinologa
<dragan99> ostaje mi da u ponedeljak muljam u win, ovo je vec neverovatno, ovakve stvari desavaju mi se vec godinama, uvek kad mi nesto treba ono me zajebe
<Atlantic777> a dešava se, meni pred prezentaciju crkao fleš
<Atlantic777> izađem da pričam, ubodem fleš i neće
<Atlantic777> i na brzinu se snađem za drugu i evo ga i dan danas onako mrtav
<Atlantic777> a o projektorima da ne pričam koliko zezaju kada ne sme :D
<dragan99> tako je meni crkla kutija za PATA diskove kad sam kupio novu masinu i sad na staroj ostali podaci :(
<dragan99> oce me :(
<dragan99> kako da podesim a4 kao default u libreoffice, napravim template i zapamtim ali dalje sto pise da se postavi kao default to ne nalazim
<milke> jesam li se samo ja upravo diskonektovao?
<maletaski> yap
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-20
<ubuntu_> kako da ubacim conky?
<tata_> zašto mi sad ovo pokazuje, i ne mogu da otvorim file system-root. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "root"
<TildaTurn> treba da si root da bi otvorio
<tata_> to sam ranije otvarao, zašto sad nisam root, kako da postanem ponovo root?
<TildaTurn> sudo su
<tata_> to sam kucao i Å¡ta sada?
<tata_> i dalje ne mogu da otvorim root, na ikoni root imam X i ne dozvoljava da otvorim
<TildaTurn> a jesi otvorio file manager kao root?
<tata_> ne znam da li sam root, ja kliknem na file manager kao Å¡to i sve drugo otvaram
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-upotreba-terminal-a
<tata_> ok
<rasha666> cao, da ne zna neko kako da sredim ovaj problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/262520/why-cant-i-click-accept-deny-in-flash-application-settings
<Milan-86> dobro vece
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-21
 * dragan99 test
<Milan-86> cao svima
<dragan99> o/
<Milan-86> jos 4 dana i eto  nam 13.04 final :)
<nikolam> (Epl) Mek ili tvrd? :)  .. za UBuntu? :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoGukbk3W34&list=UU7fLeEWbUOq6y9cbpTut2kg&index=11
<setac> zdravo svima jer ima neko ko koristi arch ili neski distro zasnovan na njemu treba mi pomoc
<setac> somebody live in zombiland
<Flaunt_> setac, a da posetis archlinux.rs ?
<setac_> jesam hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-15
<Vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-17
<nikolam> u 14 sati u privrednoj komori Beograda, Kneza Milosa preko puta Beogradjanke je desavanje "Primena Linux u praksi", slobodni ste da dodjete.
<nikolam> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-rs/2755-linuks-u-praksi/
<fl3d> ?
<joostvb> pity i'll be in eindhoven, .nl then
 * joostvb can make it later, some day in may probably
<nikolam> U toku je predavanje Ubuntu zajednice o koriscenju slobodnog sloftvera u poslovanju u privrednojo komori Beograda
<nikolam> Promis je predstavio Ubuntu studio i grafiku i zvuk i primenu slobodnog softvera u multimediji
<nikolam> U toku je prezentacia slobodnog posovnog i ERP softvera
<nikolam> primeri Project Libre, Grantt planner i gnome planner
<nikolam> koriscenje formata iz Microsoft project i zamena za planiranje po manjoj ceni
<nikolam> koristi se protokol WebDAV radi razmene planiranja projekta sa clanovima time
<nikolam> tima
<nikolam> R programski jezik za obradu statistickih podataka, R Studio
<Topi88> Cool!
<Topi88> Nego zanimam me kada će postaviti Ubuntu 14.04 za preuzimanje, još uvek nema ništa.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-18
<nikolam> Ne ide instalacija automatski testirane Nvidia podrske (drivers) na (X)Ubuntu 14.04 32bit
<nikolam> izgleda neka greska
<nikolam> 14.04 ima gomilu problema
<nikolam> ne unaprdjivati se na njega jos ako vam je zivot miio
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-19
<uros1> ima li neko na arch-u?
<dejan78> evo ja sam na archu, Å¡to?
<nikolam> upravo sam shvatio zasto unity u 14.04 tako koci na starom 32bit laptopu sa 2GB i FX5200 grafikom
<nikolam> zato sto koristi nouveau otvoreni drajver, jer je to dovoljno staro da Nvidia drajveri ne mogu da se instaliraju na najnoviji Xorg i kernel
<nikolam> tj, zadnji podrzan je 10.04
<nikolam> Stoga ili ce da pisi xubuntu-desktop koji radi sasvim lepo a ne vice se ko slina kao unity
<nikolam> ili ce da koristi vindovs 7, kao sto koristi.
<libeRS> Pozdrav svima koliko vas ima
<nikolam> Znaci nije sve u iskoriscenju starog hardvera, ima nesto i u bajatim drajverima
<nikolam> cao libeRS
<nikolam> Nvidia ima najduzu podrsku ali i to ima granice (pored intela u kernelu). AMD je tu kraci al ima bolje otvorene drajvere, ako to nekog tesi, radice s njima al malo sporije posle 5 godina
<nikolam> sve u svemu nikako se ne isplati "trositi" bajate masine. Sporina ti pojede minute, sate, pa onda zivot. Ko ja danas dok sam instalirao linux, pa vindovs, pa ponovo namesto Dual boot
<nikolam> I.. ustanovim da se Adobe programi (CS, Flash, Reader) pod vindovsom, UPISUJU U BOOT BLOCK
<nikolam> I da mora da se nulluje prvih 63 bajta pre prve particije, da bi opet legao GRUB2
<nikolam> taj DRM u vindovs aplikacijama pocinje da se ponasa kao virusi... (A GRUB2 bas koristi taj prostor do 63 bajta za nesto svoje)
<nikolam> sve u svemu, kad se opet udje u linux, mora da se uradi jos jednom install-grub i onda prepozna windows i doda i njega u boot opcije
<nikolam> www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html - podrska za starije nvidia grafike
<nikolam> koji tacno xorg podrzava i do kada: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-20
<joostvb> Христос васкрсе!
<alexa> Hristos vaskrse!
<joostvb> Ваистину васкрсе!
<alexa> joostvb: nešto me tvoj nadimak asocira na stiva džobsa :(
<alexa> Ljudi, razmišljam o novom uređaju. Želim nešto s predinstaliranim Ubuntuom
<alexa> i našao sam ovo : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<alexa> https://www.system76.com/desktops/ system76 je preskup
<joostvb> alexa: wtf...!?
<joostvb> alexa: i'd rather be associated with rms :)
<alexa> who's rms?
<alexa> Richard Stallman
<alexa> juuu http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3d/Richard_Stallman_at_Pittsburgh_University.jpg/220px-Richard_Stallman_at_Pittsburgh_University.jpg
<alexa> ne bih se s njim družio
<uros1> ima li neko od elektroničara na kanalu?
<maletaski> nađe se po neki :P
<uros1> ehej sale
<maletaski> ehey
<uros1> ima neku onu lemilicu sa regulacijom temperature?
<maletaski> ja imam
<maletaski> ali ti to neznači ništa :)
<uros1> aha
<uros1> ne mogu rasklopljen do tebe....
<maletaski> da znam
<uros1> :-D mada bi bila fora
<maletaski> hehehe
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-14
<codeic_> pozdrav svima
<cvetan> drugari jel koristi neko prisutan kde? :)
<Githzerai> ovo njesra jopet ne radi?
<TildaTurn> Githzerai, Å¡ta? :)
<TildaTurn> .. aha, forum
<Githzerai> ma forum
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-15
<cvetan> sta nam je opet sa forumom? :(
<cvetan> sta nije u redu sa forumom? malo malo pa puca. :(
<Kostic> Провајдер користи лош софтвер за виртуелизацију те испашта ВМ где је форум, ако се ја добро сећам.
<Atlantic777> nekad je i do nas, ali kažu ljudi da ovaj put nije :)
<cvetan> bas je ucestalo. mislim da je za ovaj kratak period forum imao vise padova nego od kad sam se ja registrovao. :)
<cvetan> evo sad radi.
<cvetan> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-18
<mp_se> zdravo
<mp_se> imam uredjaj wdlxtv preko kojeg mogu da stream-ujem razne stvari na svoj tv
<mp_se> radi mi streaming preko wi-fi
<mp_se> ali, ima i mogucnost da cita sta se nalazi na usb-u
<mp_se> medjutim, usb mi uopste ne vidi
<mp_se> pretpostavljam da je zato sto sam filmove prebacio sa ubuntu-a
<mp_se> i da mu fale privilegije
<Atlantic777> nije do privilegija, pre će biti da je do particija
<mp_se> kako mogu da promenim privilegije za pristup usb-u
<Atlantic777> može ispis od: sudo fdisk -l
<mp_se> da trenutak
<mp_se> evo info-a za ovaj usb
<mp_se> Disk /dev/sdb: 15.8 GB, 15826157568 bytes
<mp_se> 256 heads, 18 sectors/track, 6708 cylinders, total 30910464 sectors
<mp_se> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<mp_se> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mp_se> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mp_se> Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18
<Atlantic777> ajd kači ispise na https://paste.lugons.org
<Atlantic777> može još ispis od: df -h
<mp_se> ok, momenat
<mp_se> https://paste.lugons.org/show/u5mKbvFutPdRQV0lhcBV/
<Atlantic777> hm, a ls -l /media/milos/Milos-USB/[folder-sa-filmovima]
<mp_se> https://paste.lugons.org/show/35gcDL44jjDzpb5wW3yU/
<mp_se> cudno mi da ga uopste ne vidi.. nemam predstavu sta moze da predstavlja problem
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran koji je ovo file system
<Atlantic777> verovatno je fat
<Atlantic777> nebitno, ovde sve deluje ok
<Atlantic777> i onda ovaj flash priključiš na windowsu i desi se ništa? :)
<mp_se> nisam kacio na windows, nego na taj uredjaj wdlxtv
<mp_se> sledece sto mi pada na pamet je da prebacim na neku "petu" flesku bilo sta ali sa windows-a
<mp_se> i da proverim da li mi uredjaj vidi usb
<mp_se> ako da - onda ubuntu ga nesto zezne..
<Atlantic777> mislim da znam u čemu je problem
<Atlantic777> ne znam kakav je to uređaj, ali moguće da nije baš navikao na svakakve organizacije particija
<Atlantic777> predlažem ti da instaliraš i pokreneš gparted
<Atlantic777> napravim u njemu ms dos partition table
<Atlantic777> kreiraš fat32 particiju
<Atlantic777> i onda snimiš film
<Atlantic777> mislim da će ti to rešiti problem
<Atlantic777> pošto u trenutnoj organizaciji nemaš partition table
<Atlantic777> to može da radi, ali ne na svim uređajima
<mp_se> aha, interesantno
<mp_se> hocu, isprobacu kasnije, moram da idem
<mp_se> hvala ti na posvecenom vremenu
<mp_se> javicu ovde veceras kad isprobam
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<Atlantic777> pozdrav
<Cvetan> drustvo jel moguce da na thrusty stavim precise riznice, tj. da i njih ukljucim nekako u software resorses?
<Cvetan> postavio sam na forumu onu temu, za instalaciju starijeg compiza, ali tema je zamrla - nema odgovora. :D
<Atlantic777> Cvetan: koje riznice?
<Atlantic777> obrnuta varijanta postoji, to se zove backports
<Atlantic777> ali da instaliraš stariji softver na novijoj distribuciji... nisam siguran da li je to na ubuntuu izvodljivo na neki kulturan način :)
<Cvetan> pa hteo bih da instaliram verziju compiza iz precise u thrusty.
<Cvetan> da tako sam i mislio. :)
<Atlantic777> siguran si da želiš da instaliraš stariju verziju?
<Cvetan> da.
<Cvetan> sa njom nemam problema ona mi radi dobro.
<Cvetan> zbog moje ocajne grafike.
<Cvetan> sa novijim imam strasnih problema, lag pri prevlacenju prozora i 100 cuda.
<Cvetan> vlasnicki drajver ne dolazi u obzir, jer je sa tim jos gore.
<Cvetan> samo slobodni i samo ta verzija compiza mi radi. :(
<Atlantic777> zanimljiv problem, nema Å¡ta :)
<Cvetan> haha :D
<Cvetan> meni nije! :P
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-19
<Zigi2011> Dobar dan
<nikolam> dan, dan
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-21
<boris> hello
<boris> someone here?
<boris> ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-22
<nikolam> ima
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-23
<pomoc> Ima nekoga?
<pomoc> Nmeoze da se podigne sistem, umesto toga pojavljuje se "initramfs" , sta dalje preduzeti?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-17
<Pexim> dobar dan, moje postovanje, ima li koga? :)
<Pexim> imam problem sa "buđenjem" laptopa. Radi se o modelu Dell Inspiron 15. Koristim 16.04 Ubuntu. ima li neko ko bi mogao dati par savjeta šta da čitam odnosno šta da istražujem? hvala unapred
<Pexim> od "additional driver"-a koristim Nvidia binary driver 381.09 i Procesor microcode firmware from Intel CPUs for Intel microcode
<Pexim> sve mi radi super, ali kad laptop ode na spavanje, retko kad da se vratio nazad bez nekog problema. obično se Tema poremeti, window borders se odjednom pojavi i sve izgleda grozno.
<Pexim> U drugom slučaju, laptop zaledi i moram ga gasiti na Power dugme.
<Pexim> Pitam ovo jer imam dosta prijatelja koji imaju sličan problem, a ja sam im preporučio Ubuntu i Linux :)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-04-18
<hightech> o/
<kvuser8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<kvuser8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNgJbxg0K5A
<kvuser8> de si 'brate' LordDVG ;(
<LordDVG> pozzz kvuser8
<kvuser8> ni te lako dokuciti
<LordDVG> znamo li se? :D
<kvuser8> zdravo;)
<kvuser8> jes
<kvuser8> za mene nema nepoznatog :)
<kvuser8> no je vasa moc prepoznati mene;)
<kvuser8> aj prozbori koju:)
<kvuser8> ja sam vaska
<kvuser8> karavlaska
<kvuser8> a ti?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
<milobit-> samo za  LordDVG  ti si dika svim cetnicima Ajd s nama u cetnike da nam redas redenike;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-15
<milobit-> zdravo dungodung_  :)
<milobit-> vodje se bas nista ne desava
<milobit-> suse je napravio neke promene
<milobit-> a sta je s ubuntom?
<milobit-> ona vozi po starom?
 * milobit- linux postao dosadan ka proljev;(
<milobit-> dungodung: :)  progovori koju;(
<milobit-> :)
 * milobit- vozim Ladu *ebem cokoladu 80%;)
<milobit-> 75%*
 * milobit- Malo sam u zalosti Umrije mi tetka. Obicaj je da se ne pev i ne slusa muzika ,kad smo u zalosti. Tako cu danas da preskocim guslarsko vece.
<milobit-> a ti me dungodung 'malo razocar' sto se ne javi Bar s migom'
<milobit-> ma nema veze :)
<dungodung> nisam pri računaru dobar deo vremena
<milobit-> ma salim se
<milobit-> ne zameri :)
<milobit-> ja sam takav Lijecim pomalo tugu vreme i godine
<milobit-> ali drago mi je kad se javis:)
<milobit-> bar jedna rec dosta:)
<dungodung> ,
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-17
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi!
<milobit-> vidim ima nas :)
 * milobit- cak i pasmatraci su tu;)
<milobit-> cudan neki kanal?!
<milobit-> sve mi vo lici na nu nasu staru O Milosu i Lazaru
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> Atlantic777 ovo samo za tebe;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIxJK78pjkI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUZUksM-4E
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> polamo mi se mozak muti
<milobit-> al me pamet ne izdaje;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-18
<milaga> kako ste ljudi:)
<milaga> a i tebi bog pomaze Guest32482 ;(
<milaga> ja mrzim me 'vlahe'
<milaga> a pogotovi ne cne vlahe Bugarske bogumile Oni se najvise danas nalaze U Hrvatskoj i Zapadnoj Bosni;)
<milaga> ma tamanite se ljudi;)
<milaga> malo se salim :)
<milaga> kako Vi?
<milaga> zagolicame vaj Guest32482 ;( ko je on!?
 * milobit- mora da je neki 'uhoda';(
<milobit-> pijem pivo rakija mi gorka Kod kucemi zena ka djevojka;)
<milobit-> https://www.italia.fm/
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gusle+crnjak
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
 * milobit- ni psa da lane A kamol cojka da progovori:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> sve bidao Kad bi ima 'babu'
<milobit-> umrlaje
<milobit-> prestavila se
<milobit-> otisla u vilajer ili u raj
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-21
<milobit-> imal vodje koja 'vaska' karavlaska;)
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi i bog pomaze :)
<milobit-> i tebi Guest32482 ;(
<milobit-> kog ti vraga vodje trazis?
<milobit-> nisi zeda a nisi ni gladan
<milobit-> no si obijesan!
 * milobit- tu mi vest dokuci 'civija':)
<milobit-> Ljudi jel se vi ljutite sto ja vodje malo 'kakim'
 * milobit- to mi baka u amanet ostavi 'uksicka' ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVAg7bo1PFo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-14
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0&feature=emb_rel_end
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-15
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> ja malo nes bolesljiv
<milobit-> neka me reuma gazi
<milobit-> nedam se nedam
<milobit-> al gazim ja i nju  ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIRrZMYjS6c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COZQpwXPgxw&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUe1lsUahY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiKfR_69UAI
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-16
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> mene nesto ustaklo u krstima ;(
<milobit-> 'baba' kaze
<milobit-> Ja cu da ten izlecim lecim:(
<milobit-> pa me pijase i masira
<milobit-> a ja vristim ka Damjanov zelenko
<milobit-> pojase*
<milobit-> ae moj ratni druze takoti je to
 * milobit- 'boga molim da mi uzme dusu A on krvnik nece :(
<milobit-> 'baba' oce
<milobit-> 'baba bi
<milobit-> al nemoze ;):(
<milobit-> vlc !
<milobit-> de na vaska karavlaskn nikolam ;(
<milobit-> vlc!
<milobit-> 'vlc' kazu da je to selo Velestevo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_gaLaGi4aE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIxJK78pjkI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> mozak mi se muti
<milobit-> a pamet me izdaje
<milobit-> al me nesto u zivotu drzi
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-17
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPngASFN9Yg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZByErFozOIg
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-18
<milobit-> joj  Kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> nesto mi se u glavi muti
<milobit-> jaja
<milobit-> sta je tu je
<milobit-> nesto se cudno iznad moga neba desava?
<milobit-> nesto se muti!?
<milobit-> a kad joj to kazem 'baba' se ljuti
<milobit-> mora da ju je pogodila neka pandemija :)
 * milobit- ma da kazem pravo mi je malo i dosadila Bi nadjem nesto mladje i sladje ;)
<milobit-> kad sam bija mali
<milobit-> zapamtija sam sve te nas obicaje
<milobit-> pevalo se veselilose i guslalo se
<milobit-> posebno us verske praznike
<milobit-> jer obicnim danima se rntalo i radilo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> 'baba' vristi ka Damjanov zelenko
<milobit-> cu je uzjasem takomi svevisnjeg boga! :)
